# Bitfenix Prodigy Extreme Watercooling Buildlog!



## explodingorca

Im starting a new LAN PC that is based around portability. This new case built by Bitfenix will house essentially the highest end hardware that will fit. The core specs are:
CPU: i7 [email protected] GHz
GPU: EVGA GTX 690 @Stock clocks
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
PSU: Corsair TX750M
Storage: Corsair Force 3 90GB and WD Caviar Black 1TB
Memory: Mushkin 2x4GB Blackline 1600MHz
Case: Bitfenix Prodigy MITX case

Watercooling specs:
Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Profile Dual 120mm Radiator
Swiftech MCP655-B 12v Water Pump
EK D5 X-Res Top 100 Pump Top / Reservoir Combo
XSPC's Acetal Rasa CPU waterblock
2x Ice Dragon Cooling Nanofluid Coolant White Color 32 oz
MX-2 Thermal compound
Tygon Clear 3/4" OD tubing
XSPC black chrome compression fittings
Koolance VID-NX690 GeForce VGA Liquid Cooling Block

I will hopefully be updating this thread as I progress though the build. Expect to see updates in the next week or so.
Any suggestions concerning mods would be greatly appriciated. Hopefully by the end of this I can submit this to MOTM!

Here's a picture of the case:


----------



## explodingorca

ORANGE= CPU waterblock
PURPLE= GPU waterblock
LIGHT BLUE= Tubing
ORANGE= Motheroard
BLUE= RADIATORS
RED= FANS
PINK= Pump and the blue on top is the pump-top
Sorry about the horrible quality but this is just a simple schematic of what it should look like.


----------



## derickwm

Welcome to the forums







I'll probably be doing a similar build myself in the near future so I'll be watching how this turns out. If you're going for "highest end" you may as well get a 3770k


----------



## meeps

subbed cause it's making my peniá fizz up


----------



## explodingorca

lol 3770k? So I can have more heat and worse overclocks? No thanks. This is overclock.net is it not? Ill stick with my 2600k. I will be sure to let you know how it goes.


----------



## royalflush5

Jeez I love that case








Cant wait to see the build


----------



## explodingorca

I've ordered everything but the Prodigy lol


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> Jeez I love that case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see the build


Me too.

For some odd reason that case just really appeals to me.

Def-o subbed.


----------



## Frosting

dat 690- I'll sub


----------



## explodingorca

Dat 690...


----------



## Frosting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Dat 690...


a thing of beauty... are you going to wait and see what EK puts out for the 690?


----------



## explodingorca

Just doesn't cut it any more lol

Then I got the 690 and changed ye old 6950 with an EK-FC6970 for the 690...


----------



## ironsurvivor

Ohhhhhhh the UV light makes the Geforce GTX really pop. lol


----------



## explodingorca

So new poll fo you guys...
Window or not?
This is where it would be placed


----------



## bengal

No window. The 690 needs some breathing room


----------



## explodingorca

Breathing room? For what the waterblock? Please read the original post. The 690 will be water cooled


----------



## Qu1ckset

Window, Subbed!


----------



## longroadtrip

You can pre-order the Prodigy at NCIX...supposed to ship the last week of June and drop everywhere else the first week of July...at least that is what Thomas at Bitfenix told me when I chatted with him this morning...

Are you going black or arctic white? I'm still trying to decide...


----------



## crashdummy35

Window. Definitely.


----------



## explodingorca

NEW POLL! White or black Prodigy? The white would match my coolant which may add some additional contrast?


----------



## longroadtrip

The white is uber smexy!


----------



## Frosting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> You can pre-order the Prodigy at NCIX...supposed to ship the last week of June and drop everywhere else the first week of July...at least that is what Thomas at Bitfenix told me when I chatted with him this morning...
> Are you going black or arctic white? I'm still trying to decide...


it has a preorder option but when you checkout it says the product isnt available for preorder. hmm


----------



## longroadtrip

bummer..I wonder if they presold their first order already...

it's too bad, they had it with free shipping too!


----------



## explodingorca

No, I just checked, they haven't, but I'll wait a bit to decide which would be better. Input would be great!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> NEW POLL! White or black Prodigy? The white would match my coolant which may add some additional contrast?


Black looks better for flow with the grill front vs the white with its solid front panel and hidden air gap.


----------



## explodingorca

I suppose your right... Black it is!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> I suppose your right... Black it is!


The white does look good though, I must say. Add in a nzxt hale white psu...


----------



## K62-RIG

subbed. This will be epic. If it were me i'd chose the white and go a really nice blue for a coolant colour.


----------



## explodingorca

Thanks for the input, but it's been decided, I must go with black because the white one doesnt have airflow in the front for the 200mm radiator to work properly. I believe the white coolant will contrast perfectly with the black case


----------



## Blizlake

Just wondering, will the pcie slot work @16x 3.0 with 2600k? The 690 needs the bandwith since even the 680 is affected.
And how do you know that the white one doesnt have enough airflow on the front? The solid panel looks a lot better imho.
I'm so subbed to this, SFF powerhouses rock!
edited a typo.


----------



## explodingorca

Thanks for your interest! And I believe I will have full PCI-e 2.0 16x bandwidth which is perfectly fine for a 690. The white one does not have enough airflow and thats why im going with the black one.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Thanks for the input, but it's been decided, I must go with black because the white one doesnt have airflow in the front for the 200mm radiator to work properly. I believe the white coolant will contrast perfectly with the black case


You sure? Looks like it has flow, it's just hidden behind the beauty front panel.


----------



## explodingorca

Sure it has airflow it just looks restricted a bit


----------



## meeps

i think the white and black have the same amount of airflow, it's just more visible on the exterior of the black. i'm indifferent in regards to color, I JUST WANT THAT CASE!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Thanks for your interest! And I believe I will have full PCI-e 2.0 16x bandwidth which is perfectly fine for a 690. The white one does not have enough airflow and thats why im going with the black one.


You sure that 2.0 16x is enough? As I said earlier, even the 680 is slightly bottlenecked by 2.0 16x (or 3.0 8x), and the 690 has 2 chips on the same slot.
Also the case: I think you should go for the one you think looks better, and wait for someone to test and comment on the restrictiveness of the solid panel. Even though it looks pretty restricting from the front, it doesnt look that bad when you take a closer look.
I ain't here to tell you what to do though, just enjoying the show


----------



## vAro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*


Ehw! Why is the inside grey? I only saw pictures with a clean and quite nice white-colored inside. Whats wrong with this?


----------



## Greecean

Black case + window


----------



## explodingorca

lol, have you not seen my current PC pics? The 690 runs FINE in a PCI-e 2.0 x16. Bandwidth even for dual GPU cards is still in excess. Thanks for the thought though!


----------



## explodingorca

NEW POLL! Names:
I'm sorta thinkin:
"Once you go black..."(Just because of the black case and subtle white undertones)
What do you guys think?


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> You sure that 2.0 16x is enough? As I said earlier, even the 680 is slightly bottlenecked by 2.0 16x (or 3.0 8x), and the 690 has 2 chips on the same slot.
> Also the case: I think you should go for the one you think looks better, and wait for someone to test and comment on the restrictiveness of the solid panel. Even though it looks pretty restricting from the front, it doesnt look that bad when you take a closer look.
> I ain't here to tell you what to do though, just enjoying the show


Wait for someone to test it?! C'mon! Were leading the way! No time to wait and see what happens!


----------



## N10248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAro*
> 
> Ehw! Why is the inside grey? I only saw pictures with a clean and quite nice white-colored inside. Whats wrong with this?


Black Case +camera flash = grey

That not a white one, i've yet to see a real world pic of a white one, only the black one has been used in reviews so far.


----------



## explodingorca

WARNING: You may see pictures of me crying as I remove the GTX 690 stock cooler.... :'''(''''''


----------



## explodingorca

There's a white one in stock... I might jump on it, not sure yet :/


----------



## explodingorca

The airflow in the white one looks severly injured by not including mesh in the front bezel :/ It sorta makes a front rad impossible.... I'll wait for the black one to come in stock.


----------



## explodingorca

If someone finds this case *in black* in stock anywhere please link me!


----------



## csm725

I really don't think the solid front will hamper performance, or rather, that the meshed front will help it at all.
The white looks much better IMO, I'd get it.


----------



## explodingorca

Another 300$ bites the dust....


----------



## csm725

Not too late then, get the white one.


----------



## explodingorca

I believe the only airflow on the white one's bezel are the tiny vents on the side or it.... :/ I think ill take a huge airflow hit.... What do you think? Take a closer look


----------



## explodingorca

Off to work.... I'll be back in a bit...


----------



## Zorginator

Why have you opted for a 120mm slim rad in the top and not a 240 rad? Are the hole spacings not right or something? Genuine question, not sarcasm.

EDIT: Oh wait, unless you're actually intending to use that drive bay...?


----------



## Liighthead

should be a nice build









tempted to use this case in next build


----------



## Hogwasher

subed


----------



## csm725

I am positive that the largest possible difference you would see is 1 degree Celsius between the black and white cases - but black absorbs heat, so that'd even things out.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I am positive that the largest possible difference you would see is 1 degree Celsius between the black and white cases - but black absorbs heat, so that'd even things out.


There's honestly very little difference in heat.
Might increase noise just ever so slightly, but not enough to sound like a jet.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> There's honestly very little difference in heat.
> Might increase noise just ever so slightly, but not enough to sound like a jet.


Simple, turn the fan down a bit... or maybe, even cooler, use washers to give the fan a bit of space from the front?


----------



## Quest99

Subbed! Very cool build.


----------



## zer0sum

Should of stuck with a TJ08-E which supports MUCH better mATX motherboards, SLI, and moar.
If you check the size sheets they are very similar as well.

Prodigy = 250W x 404H x 359D
TJ08-E = 210W x 374H x 385D

But I'm only saying that because thats whats in my new build


----------



## explodingorca

...Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Profile Dual 120mm Radiator... *dual 120mm* ie: 240mm rad


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Just wondering, will the pcie slot work @16x 3.0 with 2600k? The 690 needs the bandwith since even the 680 is affected.
> And how do you know that the white one doesnt have enough airflow on the front? The solid panel looks a lot better imho.
> I'm so subbed to this, SFF powerhouses rock!
> edited a typo.


Techpowerup did a pretty cool anaylsis of scaling with a 7970 and a 680 and the results show about a 1% performance improvement with x16 3


----------



## explodingorca

The TJ08 doesnt have as good wc support as far as I know


----------



## xbournex

Those specs are external dimensions, which includes thumbscrews in the rear and the handles.
Dimensions on the internal dimensions are much smaller than that...
I had it written down in the office, but off the top of my head, it's more like W 250 H 301 D 350mm...


----------



## derickwm

From watching Vega's videos he posted showing the dramatic 680 performance using 3.0 compared to 2.0 was proof enough. Unless you're gaming at 1080p or below I guarantee you you'd see smoother performance with 3.0 while using a 690. Hence my suggestion for Ivy, even if they run slightly hotter.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Those specs are external dimensions, which includes thumbscrews in the rear and the handles.
> Dimensions on the internal dimensions are much smaller than that...
> I had it written down in the office, but off the top of my head, it's more like W 250 H 301 D 350mm...


Hmmm... Bitfenix rep? Feel free to send the me the case( i cant find it in black anywhere), some fans and alchemy cables if you want this to look better :3.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> From watching Vega's videos he posted showing the dramatic 680 performance using 3.0 compared to 2.0 was proof enough. Unless you're gaming at 1080p or below I guarantee you you'd see smoother performance with 3.0 while using a 690. Hence my suggestion for Ivy, even if they run slightly hotter.


Are you supplying me with a 3770k to use? :3


----------



## xbournex

That's because the case hasn't arrived at the retailers yet. As per our news page on our site, ETA is mid June for some places while some places are early July.


----------



## derickwm

Lol return the 2600k and get one, price difference isn't much.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol return the 2600k and get one, price difference isn't much.


Good idea, i got it from Microcenter so that shouldnt be to difficult...


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> That's because the case hasn't arrived at the retailers yet. As per our news page on our site, ETA is mid June for some places while some places are early July.


So is that code for: "give us your shipping adress we will ship the case, a bunch of alchemy cables(in white) and fans to your doorstep right now"? I'd like to bring some publicity to this case and show everyone how good it actually is


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Good idea, i got it from Microcenter so that shouldnt be to difficult...


Do it.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> From watching Vega's videos he posted showing the dramatic 680 performance using 3.0 compared to 2.0 was proof enough. Unless you're gaming at 1080p or below I guarantee you you'd see smoother performance with 3.0 while using a 690. Hence my suggestion for Ivy, even if they run slightly hotter.


I was actually referring to vega's results, but since I was surfing on a phone I couldnt link anything. And TPU probably(?) didn't test with max overclocks but vega's results were with overclocked 680 IIRC. And hey, even 1% is improvement


----------



## xbournex

It's a code for "$300 shipping expense for a single case."
No retailer has it yet. You can pre-order your case and it'll arrive as soon as they arrive.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> It's a code for "$300 shipping expense for a single case."
> No retailer has it yet. You can pre-order your case and it'll arrive as soon as they arrive.


So you'll send it to me when they have it and send the fans and cables now? :3


----------



## csm725

Hey exploding, check out the Asrock Z77E-ITX board, IMO it's much sexier than the Asus, it's $50 less, and will overclock basically just as well from what I understand - looks wise it's black and gold caps which would probably be sexier inside the white Prodigy.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Another 300$ bites the dust....


D5? Those are huge. I'm surprised you didn't look at the Swiftech Apogee Drive II. It's got written small build written all over it.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Hey exploding, check out the Asrock Z77E-ITX board, IMO it's much sexier than the Asus, it's $50 less, and will overclock basically just as well from what I understand - looks wise it's black and gold caps which would probably be sexier inside the white Prodigy.


Not a fan of Asrock boards and the VRM looks a bit shotty on it besides that Bitfenix rep is already sending me a black Prodigy


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> So you'll send it to me when they have it and send the fans and cables now? :3


Funny faces don't work in PR. Marketing samples are very limited. If you pre-order, it will be sent. If you're having troubles finding fans and cables, let me know. All cables have arrived at Performance PC's.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> D5? Those are huge. I'm surprised you didn't look at the Swiftech Apogee Drive II. It's got written small build written all over it.


I suppose but i need something powerful to got through all the rads and blocks. Also by the looks of things, ill have room to spare


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Funny faces don't work in PR. Marketing samples are very limited. If you pre-order, it will be sent. If you're having troubles finding fans and cables, let me know. All cables have arrived at Performance PC's.


Thats not a funny face :/. I am aware i can *buy* them elsewhere but i want them for free! If you dont want to i completly understand but this build would look awesome with them and also br bitfenix branded. Ie: good advertising. Do what you please though


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> The TJ08 doesnt have as good wc support as far as I know


180/200mm in the front and a 120mm in the rear is easy!
Then you can do another 120mm in the top 5.25" bay if you are adventurous, or even a 240mm if you are willing to cut more


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> I suppose but i need something powerful to got through all the rads and blocks. Also by the looks of things, ill have room to spare


What? What, what? 35x walks all over any D5. It takes two D5's to equal head pressure of one 35x.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> I suppose but i need something powerful to got through all the rads and blocks. Also by the looks of things, ill have room to spare


That Apogee Drive is using MCP35X pump which is more powerful than a D5.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> 180/200mm in the front and a 120mm in the rear is easy!
> Then you can do another 120mm in the top 5.25" bay if you are adventurous, or even a 240mm if you are willing to cut more


Ie: worse than the prodigy


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> That Apogee Drive is using MCP35X pump which is more powerful than a D5.


Ehh marginally better and quite a bit louder


----------



## Rum_RunneR

subbed i like where this is going


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> ...Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Profile Dual 120mm Radiator... *dual 120mm* ie: 240mm rad


Lol, I was sleepy and the diagram confused me







napped now and life is making more sense







My bad, need to learn to read properly.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Lol, I was sleepy and the diagram confused me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> napped now and life is making more sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, need to learn to read properly.


Lol np


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> The TJ08 doesnt have as good wc support as far as I know


In what way do you mean, Please explain?


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> In what way do you mean, Please explain?


Pretty sure it was self-explanatory ...I mean that compared to the Prodigy water-cooling support isn't fantastic....


----------



## explodingorca

GET IN STOCK DAMN IT!


----------



## motokill36

Have white one on Order lol:thumb:


----------



## dylwing23

Finally a decent showing of the white one.... =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGYatxJzaBI&feature=g-u-u


----------



## explodingorca

Another 300$ bites the dust....


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Wait for someone to test it?! C'mon! Were leading the way! No time to wait and see what happens!


this should show you how little bandwidth we actually use. The 690 does not need 3.0 x16 to not be bottlenecked.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/25/gtx_480_sli_pcie_bandwidth_perf_x16x16_vs_x4x4

unless the guy saying that can provide a source for his information, i call BS.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> this should show you how little bandwidth we actually use. The 690 does not need 3.0 x16 to not be bottlenecked.
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/25/gtx_480_sli_pcie_bandwidth_perf_x16x16_vs_x4x4
> unless the guy saying that can provide a source for his information, i call BS.


I was thinkinmg it was BS but I didn't want to call him out.... Im glad I dont have to buy IB and melt my 690 when i oc IB lol


----------



## thrasherht

there is also this one, but this is only being bottlenecked for one reason. The data being passed between GPUs, which doesn't happen with a dual chipped GPU, so that rules that out as a possible result.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1537816&print=true&mpage=1

so basicly unless you are running 3 way or 4 way SLI, you should be just fine.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> there is also this one, but this is only being bottlenecked for one reason. The data being passed between GPUs, which doesn't happen with a dual chipped GPU, so that rules that out as a possible result.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1537816&print=true&mpage=1
> so basicly unless you are running 3 way or 4 way SLI, you should be just fine.


http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/GPU/NV-GTX-690/NV-GTX-690-91.jpg Yep that's solid proof... Im not running out to get IB quite yet lol


----------



## Gomi

Just a quick brain-fart that occured to me (As I am making a similar build, though using the before-mentioned Apogee Drive II, a GTX 680, 240 rad up top and the 200 in front).

Would a GTX 690 not block the 200 Radiator in the front ? Or am I picturing it wrong. I know that the GPU is "Offset", but that 200 infront will take up alot of room - And just worried whether or not you will be able to fit the radiator+fans and still have room enough to house the GTX 690.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Just a quick brain-fart that occured to me (As I am making a similar build, though using the before-mentioned Apogee Drive II, a GTX 680, 240 rad up top and the 200 in front).
> Would a GTX 690 not block the 200 Radiator in the front ? Or am I picturing it wrong. I know that the GPU is "Offset", but that 200 infront will take up alot of room - And just worried whether or not you will be able to fit the radiator+fans and still have room enough to house the GTX 690.


****! I sure hope I have enough room!


----------



## explodingorca

From my calculations; 360mm case length~ 270mm for the 690 and about 70mm for the radiator and fan, I dhould have just enough room. Verifictions of this would be appriciated.


----------



## Gomi

_The new Phobya radiators of the Xtreme series belong to the absolute high-end heat exchangers. The copper fins are optimized for super-silent fans. The low flow resistance is achieved using parallel coolant channels. *This radiator is optimal for slow-spinning fans with a diameter of 180mm and more*._

Phobya Xtreme 200
Dimensions: (L x W x H): 245x200x36mm

Phobya shroud & decoupling 180mm
Dimensions: 7mm thickness

Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black
Dimensions: 180x180x25mm

36+7+25 = 68

Should be fine. Going to be a snug fit though


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> _The new Phobya radiators of the Xtreme series belong to the absolute high-end heat exchangers. The copper fins are optimized for super-silent fans. The low flow resistance is achieved using parallel coolant channels. *This radiator is optimal for slow-spinning fans with a diameter of 180mm and more*._
> Phobya Xtreme 200
> Dimensions: (L x W x H): 245x200x36mm
> Phobya shroud & decoupling 180mm
> Dimensions: 7mm thickness
> Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black
> Dimensions: 180x180x25mm
> 36+7+25 = 68
> Should be fine. Going to be a snug fit though


ehh I already have this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14436/fan-926/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_200mm_Fan_-_Black_BFF-SPRO-20025KK-RP.html Its the same thickness though so I should be fine


----------



## explodingorca

First Frozen CPU box came to day







! I'll be sure to take pics!


----------



## chunkystyler

yes please!

i had to finally create an account on here just to stay up to date with this build log.


----------



## Ronsanut

Subbed


----------



## Ronsanut

Same here. I have all my parts as well, just waiting for cases to become available. Sounds like early July in the US.


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> So new poll fo you guys...
> Window or not?
> This is where it would be placed


Vote for Window !


----------



## jackofhearts495

Very, very subbed. Also, definitely put a window in.


----------



## explodingorca

Looks like the demand for a window is pretty high. Could someone make suggestion for where i should buy the material from.


----------



## motokill36

Have Orded a white one


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Looks like the demand for a window is pretty high. Could someone make suggestion for where i should buy the material from.


I generally shop at US Plastics for their wide selection, but you can pick them up from dozens of online stores or even a few brick 'n mortar ones (Home Depot, for sure, probably Lowes as well).


----------



## JockThatCamel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> So is that code for: "give us your shipping adress we will ship the case, a bunch of alchemy cables(in white) and fans to your doorstep right now"? I'd like to bring some publicity to this case and show everyone how good it actually is


You kind of come off as a douchebag here. I'll be watching this thread though, might do a build in this case.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JockThatCamel*
> 
> You kind of come off as a douchebag here. I'll be watching this thread though, might do a build in this case.


Alright buddy... Take a joke.... Dont sub if your gonna make negative comments...


----------



## explodingorca

Phobya 200mm Radiator:



EK MCP655 Pumptop:


Here it is being installed:


Alphacool 240mm Radiator:



MCP655 Pump:



There you guys go! Enjoy these fine pics!


----------



## explodingorca

Thats the first shipment!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> Vote for Window !


Window! It would be too sexy to hide away.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Window! It would be too sexy to hide away.


I suppose your right!


----------



## explodingorca

NEW POLL!:
Shall I remove the chipset and VRM heatsinks to paint? If so what color? Black or white?


----------



## I7guy

Paint is gonna reduce the cooling ability of the heatsinks..


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> Paint is gonna reduce the cooling ability of the heatsinks..


Ehhh the heatsinks arent really cooling anything anyway....


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I7guy*
> 
> Paint is gonna reduce the cooling ability of the heatsinks..


Doubt it. One could even use a ceramic paint if one were so paranoid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Ehhh the heatsinks arent really cooling anything anyway....


Hehe, funny but probably true.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Doubt it. One could even use a ceramic paint if one were so paranoid.
> Hehe, funny but probably true.


The chipset heatsink isnt cooling anything and the VRM heatsink will be just fine and yes if I was *that* paranoid I would, but fortunately im not







. So back to the heart of the matter. Yes or No? Black or White?


----------



## explodingorca

UPDATE!
My RAM came today!


----------



## tsm106

No Samsungs? I just had to send a set of 4x8gb 1600mhz Blacklines back. They were crap, completely unstable. T'was a shame really, I could really used those 8gb sticks. Swapped in 4 samsungs I had laying around, oh well 2133mhz at 1.46v is not bad.


----------



## explodingorca

Current set-up:
Speakers: KRK Studio Monitor VXT4s
Monitors: Samsung P2770H 27-Inch 1920x1080 and ACER 27 inch B273HU bmidhz 2048 x 1152
Keyboard: Razer Blackwidow mechanical keyboard
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder
Mousepad: Razer Golithus
and yes, that is a picture of Vladimir Putin


----------



## seg//fault

I'm also doing a water-cooled Prodigy build with a 690. Went with the 3770k and some proper 2400MHz memory as well as the white case. Benched everything on air with stock clocks and it's already better than my old 5GHz 2500k 580 SLI rig. Very excited to start cranking up the clocks!


----------



## Ragsters

Subbed!


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> I'm also doing a water-cooled Prodigy build with a 690. Went with the 3770k and some proper 2400MHz memory as well as the white case. Benched everything on air with stock clocks and it's already better than my old 5GHz 2500k 580 SLI rig. Very excited to start cranking up the clocks!


Lol! Good luck "cranking up the clocks"! Let me know if you get above 4.6 GHz without melting your CPU. IB is horrible st over clocking.... I'll stick with my 2600k....


----------



## explodingorca

The motherboard just came. I'll be sure to take lots of pics when I get home. So what do you guys think of painting the chipset and VRM heat sinks? Should I paint them? White or black?


----------



## joesaiditstrue

subbed, window, white one!


----------



## explodingorca

The Motherboard is here!
Asus p8Z77-I:





Enjoy!


----------



## explodingorca

There goes another G... ehh chump change! All this is not for me. The other stuff is for a friend.


----------



## explodingorca

So, am I the only one who despises the look of the Koolance GTX690 waterblock?? I normally dont care about waterblock aesthetics, but when I mod a window on that is one of the only things I will see and I dont want to see nickel and acetal patchwork.... Hopefully EK releases theirs soon. EK said it would be mid-June.... What do you guys think?


----------



## jackofhearts495

It's meh. Probably wouldn't look good prominently displayed as you describe.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> It's meh. Probably wouldn't look good prominently displayed as you describe.


Yea, that's what im sayin.... It looks like Nickel Acetal patchwork...


----------



## Blizlake

But aren't the EK's 690 blocks going to be of the new design with all the circles on them? If so, that patchwork looks 10x better.


----------



## explodingorca

lol, IMO the circles look better, but besides that if they follow the same design it will not have the inlet/outlet on the reverse side which I would need. EK also released a regular FC-680 block so im hoping for the best.


----------



## EditeD

Hi mate, great project! I'd love to to see that Prodigy case filled with pr0n!









Why do you have to buy Koolance or EK? I think EK's new circle design and the Prodigys minimalistic look, wil not fit as a overall theme. The Koolance block is to bold for the Prodigys styling.

Myself, I think the most eyecandy waterblock out there is AquaComputer's nickel blocks. Nom! However, AquaComputer don't make blocks for 690 YET afaik. Neither does Watercool, Swiftech or Alphacool, but XSPC is my top pick atm; http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx690/ . I think this would look outstanding with light around the edges, especially in your case where everyone sees it. My $0.02

Cant find any else making blocks for 690 atm.

Subbed! Cant wait to see what you choose.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EditeD*
> 
> but XSPC is my top pick atm; http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx690/ . I think this would look outstanding with light around the edges, especially in your case where everyone sees it. My $0.02.


Those new XSPC Razor blocks look flippin' awesome. With LEDs, that block would look _so cool_ prominently displayed behind the side window.


----------



## Kortwa

I totally agree on how awesome those 690 blocks look!


----------



## tsm106

Damn, that xspc does look nice.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EditeD*
> 
> Hi mate, great project! I'd love to to see that Prodigy case filled with pr0n!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to buy Koolance or EK? I think EK's new circle design and the Prodigys minimalistic look, wil not fit as a overall theme. The Koolance block is to bold for the Prodigys styling.
> Myself, I think the most eyecandy waterblock out there is AquaComputer's nickel blocks. Nom! However, AquaComputer don't make blocks for 690 YET afaik. Neither does Watercool, Swiftech or Alphacool, but XSPC is my top pick atm; http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx690/ . I think this would look outstanding with light around the edges, especially in your case where everyone sees it. My $0.02
> Cant find any else making blocks for 690 atm.
> Subbed! Cant wait to see what you choose.


Thanks so much for your interest and support! Also its great that you found that XSPC block i hadnt seen that yet. Maybe i will get that. What does everyone think of this?


----------



## csm725

I like it more than the Koolance but it still isn't great imo


----------



## Quest99

XSPC block is so sexy...gets my vote out of the three.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> XSPC block is so sexy...gets my vote out of the three.


I agree the XSPC block looks pretty nice but those LEDs are so tacky :#.... Eww! I am aware you can turn them off luckily.... What is the third 690 block? I havent seen it.


----------



## Quest99

Oops...I assumed that EVGA will eventually come out with a Hydro copper version. my bad


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Oops...I assumed that EVGA will eventually come out with a Hydro copper version. my bad


Hopefully its sooner later. I havr to make a decision soon and those hydro copper blocks are sexy mofos...


----------



## tmaven

sub, wanna know asus mb OC


----------



## Gloistan

Hey Explodingorca the gtx 690 isn't going to fit inside of the bitfenix prodigy with the 200mm phobya radiator, look on youtube for linus tech tips review on the case, he puts a 690 in there and there isn't allot of space left for a 180mm fan and radiator. Look at the 670 its smaller pcb should work better in the smaller space.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gloistan*
> 
> Hey Explodingorca the gtx 690 isn't going to fit inside of the bitfenix prodigy with the 200mm phobya radiator, look on youtube for linus tech tips review on the case, he puts a 690 in there and there isn't allot of space left for a 180mm fan and radiator. Look at the 670 its smaller pcb should work better in the smaller space.


I hope your wrong... I calculated it there should be 30mm to spare actually


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> sub, wanna know asus mb OC


I'll be sure to let you know


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> From my calculations; 360mm case length~ 270mm for the 690 and about 70mm for the radiator and fan, I dhould have just enough room. Verifictions of this would be appriciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> _The new Phobya radiators of the Xtreme series belong to the absolute high-end heat exchangers. The copper fins are optimized for super-silent fans. The low flow resistance is achieved using parallel coolant channels. *This radiator is optimal for slow-spinning fans with a diameter of 180mm and more*._
> Phobya Xtreme 200
> Dimensions: (L x W x H): 245x200x36mm
> Phobya shroud & decoupling 180mm
> Dimensions: 7mm thickness
> Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black
> Dimensions: 180x180x25mm
> 36+7+25 = 68
> Should be fine. Going to be a snug fit though


We had this discussion awhile back - What bothered me after was that I didnt look at the actual internal dimensions, stated by bitfenix.

I have a note somewhere, with a link where xbournex states the internal dimensions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Where'd you get internal dimensions?
> The ones listed on our site includes everything from thumb screws in the back, front panel, and the top and bottom handles.
> You're looking at approx 250W x 270H x 330D (22-23L) Exact dimensions are in my office, but I'm at Computex.


If THOSE internal dimensions are right, there will most likely NOT be room for the GTX 690, the 200mm rad and a 25 mm thick fan.

To be honest, I would prob. PM xbournex about this - Computex is over so he should be at his office. Just so we can get the internal dimensions validated.


----------



## explodingorca

The FrozenCPU shipment has arrived!


2x Komodo 7900 waterblocks for a friend's build:



4x Phobya low-RPM fans for my friends build:


3x White Dragon nanofluid coolant:


Coolant filler 500ml:


I had to buy my own Bitfenix Alchemy cables:



MX-4 Themal Interface:


Miscellaneous items(Fittings,gold thumbscrews and silver kill coils):



Beastly Aquacomputer 480mm Radiator with MCP655 and reservoir:



And all of it at once....:


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> We had this discussion awhile back - What bothered me after was that I didnt look at the actual internal dimensions, stated by bitfenix.
> I have a note somewhere, with a link where xbournex states the internal dimensions.
> If THOSE internal dimensions are right, there will most likely NOT be room for the GTX 690, the 200mm rad and a 25 mm thick fan.
> To be honest, I would prob. PM xbournex about this - Computex is over so he should be at his office. Just so we can get the internal dimensions validated.


Thanks for you concern. I think I will, but I REALLY hope it fits... If not maybe I can get a thinner 200mm fan


----------



## xbournex

Here we go... I completely forgot about getting back to you guys about internal depth of the case... Very pre-occupied by Computex. Sorry!

34.04cm internal depth. Hopefully waking up does not hinder my math skills... (I would be at the office, yes, because Computex is over... But offices don't open at 5:30am..







)
I believe it's 280mm for a GTX 690, + 25mm fan = 35mm left for rad space? There's probably like +/- .8cm wiggle room since I did imperial to metric conversions and my ruler may not have been very accurate...

It's going to be a VERY tight fit... may need some shaving somewhere I'm afraid..


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Here we go... I completely forgot about getting back to you guys about internal depth of the case... Very pre-occupied by Computex. Sorry!
> 34.04cm internal depth. Hopefully waking up does not hinder my math skills... (I would be at the office, yes, because Computex is over... But offices don't open at 5:30am..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I believe it's 280mm for a GTX 690, + 25mm fan = 35mm left for rad space? There's probably like +/- .8cm wiggle room since I did imperial to metric conversions and my ruler may not have been very accurate...
> It's going to be a VERY tight fit... may need some shaving somewhere I'm afraid..


LOL! Shaving.... This'll be fun! And thanks for the measurements!


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Here we go... I completely forgot about getting back to you guys about internal depth of the case... Very pre-occupied by Computex. Sorry!
> 34.04cm internal depth. Hopefully waking up does not hinder my math skills... (I would be at the office, yes, because Computex is over... But offices don't open at 5:30am..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I believe it's 280mm for a GTX 690, + 25mm fan = 35mm left for rad space? There's probably like +/- .8cm wiggle room since I did imperial to metric conversions and my ruler may not have been very accurate...
> It's going to be a VERY tight fit... may need some shaving somewhere I'm afraid..


Hey Mr. Bitfenix rep, will NCIX be the first with the Prodigy? Since it's such an essential component in this build, the quicker I have it, the more time I will have to think about the build.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Hey Mr. Bitfenix rep, will NCIX be the first with the Prodigy? Since it's such an essential component in this build, the quicker I have it, the more time I will have to think about the build.


Depends on where you are. If USA, slight chance. Canada, yeah.

NCIXUS has to get stock first in the Canada warehouse, then ship it down to their LA warehouse, then to you.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Depends on where you are. If USA, slight chance. Canada, yeah.
> NCIXUS has to get stock first in the Canada warehouse, then ship it down to their LA warehouse, then to you.


You *sure* you dont want to ship me one now? :3


----------



## kul1

NCIX US is all out of Prodigy already... if you want to secure yours from the first shipment I suggest you head over to Newegg.com and pre-order your Prodigy ASAP.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kul1*
> 
> NCIX US is all out of Prodigy already... if you want to secure yours from the first shipment I suggest you head over to Newegg.com and pre-order your Prodigy ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure NCIX is out already? ****! Cause I wont be here 7/9 when newegg has it...
Click to expand...

Well, he works for Bitfenix too IIRC. And xbournex stated so earlier.


----------



## xbournex

If you didn't believe Kul1, then yeah. NCIXUSA is out. It was said a few pages ago, by yours truly.


----------



## explodingorca

Im done waiting... Im building it on the mobo box :3...


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Im done waiting... Im building it on the mobo box :3...


Good decission - I did the same a few days ago. As Bourne said, better get any possible RMA out of they way than having to cope with it when the Prodigy land at your doorstep.

I rinsed both my new radiators last night - 3 times boiling water to get any possible stuff out of them and then some demi. water. Better spend an hour or two on that. than looking at stuff in my res. when the Prodigy is assembled.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Im done waiting... Im building it on the mobo box :3...
> 
> 
> 
> Good decission - I did the same a few days ago. As Bourne said, better get any possible RMA out of they way than having to cope with it when the Prodigy land at your doorstep.
> I rinsed both my new radiators last night - 3 times boiling water to get any possible stuff out of them and then some demi. water. Better spend an hour or two on that. than looking at stuff in my res. when the Prodigy is assembled.
Click to expand...

Remember to flush the rads before you put the loop together







I wouldn't use boiling water though... Has to be hot though.


----------



## Gomi

Oh, it was not boiling when i used it. Had it cool off for about 5 minuttes before i used it 

And will flush the entire loop a few times before i seal it up.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Depends on where you are. If USA, slight chance. Canada, yeah.
> NCIXUS has to get stock first in the Canada warehouse, then ship it down to their LA warehouse, then to you.


When in the UK


----------



## explodingorca

So here's a small update:
I've done a bit of overclock and with the 2600k with a 240mm rad it looks like I am getting 4.9GHz stable, which is fairly impressive...
One more note- I may've gotten a bad batch, but I am very disappointed with the quality of the Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved cables :/... There are loose strings everywhere and multiple cuts.... I wont be buying them ever again...


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> So here's a small update:
> I've done a bit of overclock and with the 2600k with a 240mm rad it looks like I am getting 4.9GHz stable, which is fairly impressive...
> One more note- I may've gotten a bad batch, but I am very disappointed with the quality of the Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved cables :/... There are loose strings everywhere and multiple cuts.... I wont be buying them ever again...


Always sleeve your own cables. Yes, it may seem complicated at first but its easy once you get into it - Also cheaper, more color are available and, not to criticize Bitfenix and their products, you will most likely get a better result.

Plus the added bonus of telling your friends "I did that!" when they stare into the casein disbelief. FrozenCPU got some wicked sleeving and the tools for it.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> When in the UK


Same time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> So here's a small update:
> I've done a bit of overclock and with the 2600k with a 240mm rad it looks like I am getting 4.9GHz stable, which is fairly impressive...
> One more note- I may've gotten a bad batch, but I am very disappointed with the quality of the Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved cables :/... There are loose strings everywhere and multiple cuts.... I wont be buying them ever again...


RMA it back to where you purchased. Should be no problem.
These are hand made (where they are inserted to the connectors). If a machine did it, expect 100% more fraying. It's a fabric material, much higher quality than nylon extensions.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Same time
> RMA it back to where you purchased. Should be no problem.
> These are hand made (where they are inserted to the connectors). If a machine did it, expect 100% more fraying. It's a fabric material, much higher quality than nylon extensions.


No thanks, not worth the extra hassle. Im just never gonna buy Alchemy cables again :\


----------



## longroadtrip

Looking forward to watching this build!

Personally, I'm a fan of MDPC sleeving...doing it yourself allows for custom cable lengths too. Just picked some up to match the black and white prodigy builds I'm doing...

Black, White, and Vanilla Sands


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Looking forward to watching this build!
> Personally, I'm a fan of MDPC sleeving...doing it yourself allows for custom cable lengths too. Just picked some up to match the black and white prodigy builds I'm doing...
> Black, White, and Vanilla Sands


Nice! and I wish you luck on that!


----------



## explodingorca

Completly unrelated, but what do you guys think of the Retina Macbook Pro? I ordered one... Can't wait to play TF2 at absurd resolutions


----------



## CH4PZ

this is same case/mobo combo of my next build!! stumbled on this log while 'obsessing' over it!! cant wait to see this, Subbed fo' sure!


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Completly unrelated, but what do you guys think of the Retina Macbook Pro? I ordered one... Can't wait to play TF2 at absurd resolutions


Glued in in battery, soldered in memory, propriety SATA connector, display fused to glass = no upgrading / expensive repairs = no buy.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*
> 
> Glued in in battery, soldered in memory, propriety SATA connector, display fused to glass = no upgrading / expensive repairs = no buy.


For the clear majority of people, like 90% this isn't a problem.

You can say what you want about apple but at least they are pushing resolutions higher!

Tired of the only option being 1080p


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> For the clear majority of people, like 90% this isn't a problem.
> You can say what you want about apple but at least they are pushing resolutions higher!
> Tired of the only option being 1080p


I agree


----------



## lynxloco

how bout this one?









http://www.eizo.com/global/products/duravision/fdh3601/

ps:i made a account just for this thread


----------



## EasterEEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> For the clear majority of people, like 90% this isn't a problem.
> You can say what you want about apple but at least they are pushing resolutions higher!
> Tired of the only option being 1080p


I love the higher resolution (my desktop is 2560x1440), however a glued in battery which is completely irreplaceable should be a problem for everybody. I don't want to throw away a £1800-2300 unit when the battery fails which it will do circa 300-400 cycles which for me would equate to 2-3 years use.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxloco*
> 
> how bout this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eizo.com/global/products/duravision/fdh3601/
> ps:i made a account just for this thread


Yay! Thanks so much for your support! It is really appreciated!


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*
> 
> I love the higher resolution (my desktop is 2560x1440), however a glued in battery which is completely irreplaceable should be a problem for everybody. I don't want to throw away a £1800-2300 unit when the battery fails which it will do circa 300-400 cycles which for me would equate to 2-3 years use.


Apparently it's more like 1000 cycles, and the battery is replaceable just not by you


----------



## Idef1x

First of all, great thread. I am looking forward to the final results.

And on the macbook discussion - I like the new retina mac a lot. If I had the spare cash, I'd buy one. On a sidenote, I have a late 08 macbook (the first unibody model) and I am closing 750 cycles on the battery, and I have lost max 10% of the original capacity.


----------



## BodenM

Subbed








I'm doing my own Prodigy WC + mod build later this year, I can't wait to see what you do


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stewood23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing my own Prodigy WC + mod build later this year, I can't wait to see what you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bastards in Australia have all the Prodigies!
Click to expand...


----------



## iShox

lol I was about to post my build log and then I said I'd take a look at yours first. I have the exact same water cooling setup in mind, part for part lol. I think I'll wait and see how yours turns out before I start mine.

Similar Hardware as well, going with a 7950 instead. No 670 waterblocks yet, if they come out before I buy I'll get one & 680 is over budget unfortunately.

Have fun building!


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iShox*
> 
> lol I was about to post my build log and then I said I'd take a look at yours first. I have the exact same water cooling setup in mind, part for part lol. I think I'll wait and see how yours turns out before I start mine.
> Similar Hardware as well, going with a 7950 instead. No 670 waterblocks yet, if they come out before I buy I'll get one & 680 is over budget unfortunately.
> Have fun building!


Same build here aswell - Well, radwise - But I think we will see quite a few of these builds.

Anyhow, just wanted to let you know that Watercool.de is releasing their Reference GTX 670 Waterblock this week. Had mine on pre-order for a few weeks now. Hopefully it will be in the mail in a week. Oh, and they have a matching backplate aswell.


----------



## iShox

You sir, are my hero







I was dreading going with the 7950.


----------



## Scamper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gloistan*
> 
> Hey Explodingorca the gtx 690 isn't going to fit inside of the bitfenix prodigy with the 200mm phobya radiator, look on youtube for linus tech tips review on the case, he puts a 690 in there and there isn't allot of space left for a 180mm fan and radiator. Look at the 670 its smaller pcb should work better in the smaller space.


That's HD 6990 not the GTX 690


----------



## xbournex

either way, limit would be 10.5" graphics card - 11" will have everything touching I believe. I don't have radiators to test, just a lot of numbers.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Did you contact a moderator?
> I had a problem and a mod was able to help me resolve it. You might want to try. Get your old account back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost this account through a site error. contacted a mod and they were able to give me access back to this account


I've corrected the error. Sorry about that, guys









Just as a random place to put this since it's relevant--if you ever lose access to your account, you should still be able to create a PM. Send a message to a Senior Moderator as opposed to creating a new account.

Thanks guys


----------



## Scamper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> lol 3770k? So I can have more heat and worse overclocks? No thanks. This is overclock.net is it not? Ill stick with my 2600k. I will be sure to let you know how it goes.


I don't think that the 3770 K will kick more HEAT than 2600 K do. Although the 3770 K is HOTTER than 2600 K (when OC them) due it's slightly smaller die. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

In any case that is going to be a wicked little pc.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scamper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> lol 3770k? So I can have more heat and worse overclocks? No thanks. This is overclock.net is it not? Ill stick with my 2600k. I will be sure to let you know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that the 3770 K will kick more HEAT than 2600 K do. Although the 3770 K is HOTTER than 2600 K due it's slightly smaller die. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> In any case that is going to be a wicked little pc.
Click to expand...

Yes and no. Ivy puts out less heat, but puts that heat in a much smaller area, leading to increased temps. IMHO OP, you'd be better off with either a 3570K or a 3770K.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yeah, IB chips have a higher heat density. This leads to generally higher temperatures because there is less surface area from which to dissipate the heat.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Yeah, IB chips have a higher heat density. This leads to generally higher temperatures because there is less surface area from which to dissipate the heat.


It's nothing a half-decent cooler won't fix. I'm running my 3570K at 4.3GHz/1.225V with a H50, and I can't get it to break 50 degrees while folding. OP is getting full watercooling, he shouldn't be worrying about Ivy's heat density.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> It's nothing a half-decent cooler won't fix. I'm running my 3570K at 4.3GHz/1.225V with a H50, and I can't get it to break 50 degrees while folding. OP is getting full watercooling, he shouldn't be worrying about Ivy's heat density.


Correct, though sub 50 folding is pretty impressive!


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Did you contact a moderator?
> I had a problem and a mod was able to help me resolve it. You might want to try. Get your old account back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost this account through a site error. contacted a mod and they were able to give me access back to this account


I AM BACK FROM THE DEAD! or banland, wherever that is.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iShox*
> 
> lol I was about to post my build log and then I said I'd take a look at yours first. I have the exact same water cooling setup in mind, part for part lol. I think I'll wait and see how yours turns out before I start mine.
> Similar Hardware as well, going with a 7950 instead. No 670 waterblocks yet, if they come out before I buy I'll get one & 680 is over budget unfortunately.
> Have fun building!


Thanks for your support!


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> It's nothing a half-decent cooler won't fix. I'm running my 3570K at 4.3GHz/1.225V with a H50, and I can't get it to break 50 degrees while folding. OP is getting full watercooling, he shouldn't be worrying about Ivy's heat density.


Ha! 4.3? Under my slim 240 rad im gettin 5.0 GHz on my 2600k. You can take your Ivybridge! I dun want it!


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> either way, limit would be 10.5" graphics card - 11" will have everything touching I believe. I don't have radiators to test, just a lot of numbers.


Lol, the 690 is 11.0... im screwed...
*later this week* "uh, i just need to shave a wee bit off the PCB" lol


----------



## jackofhearts495

You might want to learn how to multi-quote


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Lol, the 690 is 11.0... im screwed...
> *later this week* "uh, i just need to shave a wee bit off the PCB" lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Ha! 4.3? Under my slim 240 rad im gettin 5.0 GHz on my 2600k. You can take your Ivybridge! I dun want it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Thanks for your support!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> I AM BACK FROM THE DEAD! or banland, wherever that is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> You might want to learn how to multi-quote


Sorry? :3


----------



## Quest99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> I AM BACK FROM THE DEAD! or banland, wherever that is.


Welcome back! LOL When is the hydro copper due?


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Welcome back! LOL When is the hydro copper due?


I've ordered it so hopefully soon







. I will be sure to update you guys with pics when it arrives. Im still waiting for the Prodigy though -_-... I am leaving for Spain in 2 weeks and will not be back for another 2 weeks so im hoping it arrives before then, but I am not expecting it to...


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> It's nothing a half-decent cooler won't fix. I'm running my 3570K at 4.3GHz/1.225V with a H50, and I can't get it to break 50 degrees while folding. OP is getting full watercooling, he shouldn't be worrying about Ivy's heat density.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! 4.3? Under my slim 240 rad im gettin 5.0 GHz on my 2600k. You can take your Ivybridge! I dun want it!
Click to expand...

That was literally a 5min OC, I could push it harder, but law of diminishing returns and all that crap.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> That was literally a 5min OC, I could push it harder, but law of diminishing returns and all that crap.


^lol, all 1155 overclocking is 5 min overclocking.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> That was literally a 5min OC, I could push it harder, but law of diminishing returns and all that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ^lol, all 1155 overclocking is 5 min overclocking.
Click to expand...

Not sure whether trolling or actually serious.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Not sure whether trolling or actually serious.


ehh, its pretty clear... I attained 5 GHz in 5-10 minutes with decent volts and temps.. There's nothing to overclocking on 155 other than the multiplier and some voltage controls


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Not sure whether trolling or actually serious.
> 
> 
> 
> ehh, its pretty clear... I attained 5 GHz in 5-10 minutes with decent volts and temps.. There's nothing to overclocking on 155 other than the multiplier and some voltage controls
Click to expand...

Did you run at least 10 passes of Intel Burn Test on High?


----------



## explodingorca

Who needs an 800D when you have a motherboard box?

Some temps... while playing some TF2


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Did you run at least 10 passes of Intel Burn Test on High?


As well as Prime95
As well as Prime95


----------



## svedrum

Prompt, 200mm fan on the radiator?


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svedrum*
> 
> Prompt, 200mm fan on the radiator?


Correct, why?


----------



## svedrum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Who needs an 800D when you have a motherboard box?
> 
> Some temps... while playing some TF2
> I wanted to ask a 200mm fan on the heatsink or 230mm. Because there are bitfenix 200mm and 230mm fans
> enough space between the graphics card and the heatsink with fan?
> not limited by the video card in the fan?


----------



## xbournex

2 3/8ths of an inch for both radiator and fan + 11inches of graphics card = full depth of prodigy internally.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 2 3/8ths of an inch for both radiator and fan + 11inches of graphics card = full depth of prodigy internally.


lol, once again, I see the use of a Dremel on a 1000$ GPU in my future :3


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svedrum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Who needs an 800D when you have a motherboard box?
> 
> Some temps... while playing some TF2
> I wanted to ask a 200mm fan on the heatsink or 230mm. Because there are bitfenix 200mm and 230mm fans
> enough space between the graphics card and the heatsink with fan?
> not limited by the video card in the fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the diagram!
Click to expand...


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> 2 3/8ths of an inch for both radiator and fan + 11inches of graphics card = full depth of prodigy internally.


You wouldn't happen to be able to measure my exact configuration on the real thing would you? That'd be very helpful


----------



## xbournex

I did.

And I wouldn't know why you wouldn't hack the fan instead of an electrical PCB...


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I did.
> And I wouldn't know why you wouldn't hack the fan instead of an electrical PCB...


LOL! You thought I was serrious! "Just takin a little bit off the top". LOL! It costs more than my life, I wouldnt lay a finger on it


----------



## explodingorca

Hey guys, any super-audiophiles here? I have amazing KRK VXT4 300$-a-pop, and I was wondering if my sound accuracy, noise-floor and whatnot will be affected by running these on onboard?


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Hey guys, any super-audiophiles here? I have amazing KRK VXT4 300$-a-pop, and I was wondering if my sound accuracy, noise-floor and whatnot will be affected by running these on onboard?


Definitely. Hell, the board is only using Realtek ALC898. I doubt it's even shielded well (if at all). I'd grab a dedicated card if you want to get the most out of those speakers.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Definitely. Hell, the board is only using Realtek ALC898. I doubt it's even shielded well (if at all). I'd grab a dedicated card if you want to get the most out of those speakers.


Lol, with all my extra PCIe slots?


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Lol, with all my extra PCIe slots?


Might have to go external. A Fiio E17 will do justice with optical, and you might be able to do something neat with mounting it.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Lol, with all my extra PCIe slots?


Oh god, derp, completely I forgot this was an m-ITX build









I would worry about it after you get the build up and running. Newer motherboards have audio chipsets with much higher fidelity than they used to, so I wouldn't worry about it. Considering it's a $200 board, you can expect better audio than most boards anyway.


----------



## csm725

No, you can't.
Audio will not be any better than a $100 mobo with the same Realtek chip.
Luckily for you though there are tons of great USB solutions for audio, I am using one of those right now in fact.


----------



## Gomi

I am using a FUBAR III USB DAC/AMP for my Sennheiser HD650 - I would NEVER use a quality headset headset with any onboard MOBO, and no - I dont have a "high" horse to come down from.

The difference is just night and day, plain and simple. With onboard I have hissing in the background and the onboard is really poor at driving high Ohm headsets.

So yah, if you insist on having a high quality headset, get a good USB DAC/AMP - Otherwise its just like having a Porsche with an old and beaten engine in it.


----------



## Electrocutor

Audiophile-wise, your best bet would be to use the optical out and have a high quality pre-amp/processor/decoder with good DACs.

A mediocre quality option would be to get a high-end USB sound card. I personally have not found any USB sound cards that can hold a candle to a decent processor/decoder though.


----------



## explodingorca

Would this be good? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132023


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Would this be good? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132023


For $600, I sure hope so. Looks like your only good option other than the $90 Creative options, if it ever comes back in stock.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> For $600, I sure hope so. Looks like your only good option other than the $90 Creative options, if it ever comes back in stock.


That doesn't look too bad, maybe I'll save myself 500$


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> That doesn't look too bad, maybe I'll save myself 500$


Yeah, definitely shop around for the Creative. I can't imagine you'd be able to hear the difference $500 makes between those two devices.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Yeah, definitely shop around for the Creative. I can't imagine you'd be able to hear the difference $500 makes between those two devices.


I bought this :3 http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Desktop-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B005C5IN98/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1340759913&sr=1-10&keywords=Fiio


----------



## CiBi

coool!!!

subbed


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> coool!!!
> subbed


Thanks for the support!


----------



## longroadtrip

thought I would let you know...us.ncix has received the Prodigy...mine are shipping today so most likely a Monday delivery...


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> thought I would let you know...us.ncix has received the Prodigy...mine are shipping today so most likely a Monday delivery...


Link? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## longroadtrip

Just the preorders are shipping, so unless you already ordered it, you can't order one. Newegg will be receiving the next shipment of Black ones on the 24th of July...


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Link? I can't seem to find it.


Cause they've sold out of the pre-orders. They have no more stock left. Should've pre-ordered..


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> I bought this :3 http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Desktop-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B005C5IN98/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1340759913&sr=1-10&keywords=Fiio


Excellent choice, I _love_ my E7. Replaced an internal card (Xonar DX) with this for the awesome portability (laptop), and couldn't tell the difference (on AD-700's)...friggin' win-win.

I'm psyched for this case and the build log! When I told my girlfriend I'm building her a desktop as an engagement present from me, she wanted something "sleek and quiet"...I showed her this and she friggin' loved the design of this case. BitFenix, thanks for an awesome price + sweet design. Very interested to see how the WC'ing works out!


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Cause they've sold out of the pre-orders. They have no more stock left. Should've pre-ordered..


No you should've sent me one! :3


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> Excellent choice, I _love_ my E7. Replaced an internal card (Xonar DX) with this for the awesome portability (laptop), and couldn't tell the difference (on AD-700's)...friggin' win-win.
> I'm psyched for this case and the build log! When I told my girlfriend I'm building her a desktop as an engagement present from me, she wanted something "sleek and quiet"...I showed her this and she friggin' loved the design of this case. BitFenix, thanks for an awesome price + sweet design. Very interested to see how the WC'ing works out!


I'll be sure to record every step to make it easier for you! Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Just the preorders are shipping, so unless you already ordered it, you can't order one. Newegg will be receiving the next shipment of Black ones on the 24th of July...


Yea... Unfortunatley I ordered mine through Newegg. I will get mine and start the build when I return from Spain


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hey Orca,

If you click the "Multi" button, you can select all of the posts you want to reply to and then click "Post a Reply" at the bottom of thread. This will bring all of the quotes into one post so you can respond to each of them without making multiple posts.


----------



## JoshHuman

For your issue of the 690 maybe/maybe not fitting, if you put the radiator on the inside and the fan attached to the case you should get an extra 1/4th of an inch. There is some space between the fins and the outer case of the rad.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Hey Orca,
> If you click the "Multi" button, you can select all of the posts you want to reply to and then click "Post a Reply" at the bottom of thread. This will bring all of the quotes into one post so you can respond to each of them without making multiple posts.


Sorry if it is inconvenient, but I find it a bit more organized to respond like this. If it creates trouble I will gladly use multi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHuman*
> 
> For your issue of the 690 maybe/maybe not fitting, if you put the radiator on the inside and the fan attached to the case you should get an extra 1/4th of an inch. There is some space between the fins and the outer case of the rad.


I think mounting things on the outside of the case defeats the purpose of a small form factor PC. I could mount a 480 rad if I worked by your thoughts. Good point about the radiator!

New Poll!
I cant purchase the EVGA waterblock; Which waterblock should I purchase?


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> New Poll!
> I cant purchase the EVGA waterblock; Which waterblock should I purchase?


My vote goes to the XSPC Razor: http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx690/ .FrozenCPU has them in stock.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> My vote goes to the XSPC Razor: http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx690/ .FrozenCPU has them in stock.


Yea, that's my choice right behind the Hydro Copper 2


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Sorry if it is inconvenient, but I find it a bit more organized to respond like this. If it creates trouble I will gladly use multi.


Multi-posts are technically against the rules, so you may want to start using them. They're not that bad.


----------



## Quest99

Why cant you purchase the Hydro Copper? Is it because of the size?

Well Hydro copper was the first choice.....second would be the XSPC razor.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quest99*
> 
> Why cant you purchase the Hydro Copper? Is it because of the size?
> Well Hydro copper was the first choice.....second would be the XSPC razor.


Yea, same here, but I ordered it via EVGA and they canceled the order. If you can find it online anywhere please point me there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Multi-posts are technically against the rules, so you may want to start using them. They're not that bad.


How so?


----------



## Davayy

pointless spamming and bumping, gets annoying to have to create needless amount of posts.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> pointless spamming and bumping, gets annoying to have to create needless amount of posts.


I suppose


----------



## Cyanide1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Yea, same here, but I ordered it via EVGA and they canceled the order. If you can find it online anywhere please point me there.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34645


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyanide1*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34645


Do they accept PayPal?

The EVGA Hydro Copper 2 GTX 690 waterblock has been ordered


----------



## WrathOfCthulhu

I finally got my Prodigy in the mail and decided to sign up here. Looking forward to seeing yours come together, dude.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrathOfCthulhu*
> 
> I finally got my Prodigy in the mail and decided to sign up here. Looking forward to seeing yours come together, dude.


So lucky... I'm still waitin on mine -_-


----------



## explodingorca

Hey guys just wanted to give you guys a small update-

Yes, that is a 200mm rad on my desk... And somehow the little plastic connector on my Corsair Force 3 90GB SSD broke... So for now I have it mangled into the SATA connector, but I just placed an order for a Crucial M4 256GB SSD so...


----------



## Cyanide1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Do they accept PayPal?
> The EVGA Hydro Copper 2 GTX 690 waterblock has been ordered


I assume you already bought it, but yes they do accept Paypal. Bought most of my gear from them, great people. They are based out of FL, fast shipping for me.


----------



## smileytown

hey guys, ive just finished my own watercooled prodigy. check it out here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1274610/smileytowns-bitfenix-prodigy-build-log/20#post_17604248


----------



## jackofhearts495

Final thoughts on the case/build? Just curious.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smileytown*
> 
> hey guys, ive just finished my own watercooled prodigy. check it out here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274610/smileytowns-bitfenix-prodigy-build-log/20#post_17604248


Whatya doin advertising on my thread? Get outa here!


----------



## smileytown

keen on seeing what yours will look like. get it done!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Would this be good? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132023


Seems you've already purchased your audio gear but I wanted to pop in and say that I own the Essence One and it's worth every penny.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Seems you've already purchased your audio gear but I wanted to pop in and say that I own the Essence One and it's worth every penny.


Yea, I already bought the Fiio E7 and E9 but thanks for the input


----------



## seg//fault

Troubling news... Just got my Prodigy and immediately went to check the clearance between the 690 and phobya 200mm rad with a 25mm thick fan, and this happened...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1277385/build-log-yet-another-water-cooled-prodigy-ivy-bridge-gtx-690#post_17622422

I would take about 5mm more for it to clear the card! Rethinking the front radiator situation, perhaps will be switching to a thick 2x120mm...

Just a heads-up!


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> Troubling news... Just got my Prodigy and immediately went to check the clearance between the 690 and phobya 200mm rad with a 25mm thick fan, and this happened...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1277385/build-log-yet-another-water-cooled-prodigy-ivy-bridge-gtx-690#post_17622422
> I would take about 5mm more for it to clear the card! Rethinking the front radiator situation, perhaps will be switching to a thick 2x120mm...
> Just a heads-up!


5mm you say? Why not just get a 200mm x 20mm fan?


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> Troubling news... Just got my Prodigy and immediately went to check the clearance between the 690 and phobya 200mm rad with a 25mm thick fan, and this happened...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1277385/build-log-yet-another-water-cooled-prodigy-ivy-bridge-gtx-690#post_17622422
> I would take about 5mm more for it to clear the card! Rethinking the front radiator situation, perhaps will be switching to a thick 2x120mm...
> Just a heads-up!


Do you think this fan would work? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12858/fan-831/BitFenix_Spectre_All_Black_200mm_Fan_BFF-SCF-20020KK-RP.html?tl=g36c15s1391


----------



## seg//fault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Do you think this fan would work? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12858/fan-831/BitFenix_Spectre_All_Black_200mm_Fan_BFF-SCF-20020KK-RP.html?tl=g36c15s1391


It should (I actually just ordered one of those with white LEDs about an hour ago). Might still need to take the mounting plate off the rad, but measurement-wise it should JUST fit.


----------



## xbournex

I suggest mounting the rad sandwiched between the card and he fan?


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> It should (I actually just ordered one of those with white LEDs about an hour ago). Might still need to take the mounting plate off the rad, but measurement-wise it should JUST fit.


tell me how it works for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I suggest mounting the rad sandwiched between the card and he fan?


Why?


----------



## xbournex

Fins of the rad are caved in a bit..

also, is the rad exactly the same size as advertised?


----------



## seg//fault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Fins of the rad are caved in a bit..
> also, is the rad exactly the same size as advertised?


The rad is listed on frozencpu as 36mm thick. I measured it and came up with 34mm. The problem arises from having to use BOTH adapter brackets, one to get the fan to mount to the radiator (which in my case, the holes didn't quite line up) and also to mount the radiator to the case using the existing mounting holes. With both brackets, the radiator is 37mm thick. Additionally, the mounting holes on the case stick out (towards the inside of the case) about 1 mm. I measured from the end of the pcb to the front of the case, and including the abcessed mounting holes, there is 55mm of play. So with a 37mm radiator, that leaves just 18mm left, give or take 1-2mm for rounding and precision error.

Now, I'm planning on drilling my own holes through the front of the case to avoid having to use the second radiator bracket, as well as to avoid the abcessed mounting point. Doing that nets roughly 3mm. Which leaves a 1mm (or so) gap between the fan and vga pcb...

Time to bust out the vaseline!









EDIT: Would it have KILLED you guys to make the case 5mm longer??


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> The rad is listed on frozencpu as 36mm thick. I measured it and came up with 34mm. The problem arises from having to use BOTH adapter brackets, one to get the fan to mount to the radiator (which in my case, the holes didn't quite line up) and also to mount the radiator to the case using the existing mounting holes. With both brackets, the radiator is 37mm thick. Additionally, the mounting holes on the case stick out (towards the inside of the case) about 1 mm. I measured from the end of the pcb to the front of the case, and including the abcessed mounting holes, there is 55mm of play. So with a 37mm radiator, that leaves just 18mm left, give or take 1-2mm for rounding and precision error.
> Now, I'm planning on drilling my own holes through the front of the case to avoid having to use the second radiator bracket, as well as to avoid the abcessed mounting point. Doing that nets roughly 3mm. Which leaves a 1mm (or so) gap between the fan and vga pcb...
> Time to bust out the vaseline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Would it have KILLED you guys to make the case 5mm longer??


lol or the Dremel!


----------



## Blizlake

I'm not 100% on what you mean by "radiator adapters" on the phobya 200mm, but if you mount the rad as xbournex said (case-fan-rad), would you still need the other set of brackets or adapters?


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I'm not 100% on what you mean by "radiator adapters" on the phobya 200mm, but if you mount the rad as xbournex said (case-fan-rad), would you still need the other set of brackets or adapters?


Yes, if you wanted to exhaust out the front, just flip the fan around in the front.

Sorry, the answer wasn't to whether or not you needed those adapters. I recall him saying he wanted to exhaust out the front, so just pull air through the rad, not push.


----------



## Skoobs

for sound, you could always do optical to a receiver, or there are many, many dacs out there for headphone use.

the creative and asus ones listed above are some

the Nuforce Icon

fiio options

or you could stop by head-fi and check out a few threads, especially ones in the computer audio section.


----------



## vAro

Well.. what about 2 windows? On the right side you can see your gpu and on the other side you can enjoy the motherboard and the other hardware. The Prodigy is the first case where I can imagine that two windows will actually make sense and look good.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAro*
> 
> Well.. what about 2 windows? On the right side you can see your gpu and on the other side you can enjoy the motherboard and the other hardware. The Prodigy is the first case where I can imagine that two windows will actually make sense and look good.


This.

Although if you are inclined to have only one window put it on the the I/O side. Having a window where you can only see the GPU PCB/backplate is useless to be honest and if anything just makes the case look smaller and messier. Sorry to the above poster who linked to their build.

Might be harder to make the case appear tidy with 2 windows.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAro*
> 
> Well.. what about 2 windows? On the right side you can see your gpu and on the other side you can enjoy the motherboard and the other hardware. The Prodigy is the first case where I can imagine that two windows will actually make sense and look good.


GENIUS! Thats a great idea! Thanks, I might just do that!. That's the kinda stuff that'll make this build more valid for MOTM. Keep up the good ideas guys


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> for sound, you could always do optical to a receiver, or there are many, many dacs out there for headphone use.
> the creative and asus ones listed above are some
> the Nuforce Icon
> fiio options
> or you could stop by head-fi and check out a few threads, especially ones in the computer audio section.


The problem is, I need something to stretch my VXT4s wings


----------



## explodingorca

Alright guys, 8 hours until I board the airplane for Spain! I might be viewing the page every now and then, but do not expect any promptness. I will be sure to finish this up when I get back and the case arrives!


----------



## randomnerd865

I have a question for a case owner or a bitfenix rep... Is there enough room from the graphics card to the side panel to use after market cooling solutions like this
And just to add my plans I pre-ordered a white prodigy from new egg so I can make a silent possibye passive Lan rig. With Lion and 7 all parts are here except the gpu cooler I need and the case!
Edit: subbed, looking forward to an epic build


----------



## Reaper2794

Subbed!


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> I have a question for a case owner or a bitfenix rep... Is there enough room from the graphics card to the side panel to use after market cooling solutions like this
> And just to add my plans I pre-ordered a white prodigy from new egg so I can make a silent possibye passive Lan rig. With Lion and 7 all parts are here except the gpu cooler I need and the case!
> Edit: subbed, looking forward to an epic build


If I recall correctly, the Twin Turbo II takes up 3 PCIe slots (Total when mounted) - So there would not be enough room for it. I am receiving my Prodigy on monday (Damn late EU release!) and will double check to verify it - Though I am 99.9 % sure that Bourne already stated that it is dual slot only.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> If I recall correctly, the Twin Turbo II takes up 3 PCIe slots (Total when mounted) - So there would not be enough room for it. I am receiving my Prodigy on monday (Damn late EU release!) and will double check to verify it - Though I am 99.9 % sure that Bourne already stated that it is dual slot only.


Yeah I know the PCI slots at the back only allow for dual slots but i thought maybe there is enough room for the cooler to overhang a little bit. If not does anyone know any good aftermarket (2 slot) coolers for a 6850


----------



## phillyd

subbed! gonna do my own Prodigy build in a few months i think, mine will just have an H100 in push pull. gonna build it as a LAN rig.


----------



## phillyd

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693

made a prodigy club^^


----------



## explodingorca

Im back! And im still waiting on the Prodigy and the Hydro Copper block to continue -_-


----------



## Xponia

You missed your chance! The white prodigy was in stock on newegg for 12 hours I managed to snag one before they ran out. Good luck getting one before mid August.


----------



## phillyd

Hey! Join the Prodigy club! Post pics and I'll add you
http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693


----------



## Xponia

Ok I don't have it yet but I will post pics when I get it and start the build. Here's the link to the thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1283749/bitfenix-prodigy-build-log add me!


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## phillyd

hes yet to get the case


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> i am now on page 18 here and wondering if there is a build. I expected the build to be on page one or at least page two.


lol im doin my best!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> I rather watch my monitor and hear my speakers


Agreed, but it's still neat to be able to see into my computer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xponia*
> 
> You missed your chance! The white prodigy was in stock on newegg for 12 hours I managed to snag one before they ran out. Good luck getting one before mid August.


I preordered mine from newegg so it should be on it's way


----------



## explodingorca

Ugh... The GTX 690 waterblock is givin me some trouble and i am really considering leaving that sexy fan shroud on... Thoughts? Are the decreased temps really worth all the hassle with tube routing and whatnot?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Ugh... The GTX 690 waterblock is givin me some trouble and i am really considering leaving that sexy fan shroud on... Thoughts? Are the decreased temps really worth all the hassle with tube routing and whatnot?


What is the issue?

I'd rather have a WC'd GPU any chance I get simply due to noise.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka*
> 
> What is the issue?
> I'd rather have a WC'd GPU any chance I get simply due to noise.


Lemme come back with some sketches but it appears their may be some clearance issues. The GTX 690 stock is surprisingly quiet too


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> i am now on page 18 here and wondering if there is a build. I expected the build to be on page one or at least page two.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skripka*
> 
> What is the issue?
> I'd rather have a WC'd GPU any chance I get simply due to noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme come back with some sketches but it appears their may be some clearance issues. The GTX 690 stock is surprisingly quiet too
Click to expand...

Pics please!

Subbed.


----------



## explodingorca

What would you like pictures of?


----------



## 3930K

The clearance issues


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> The clearance issues



This is a bird's eye view and sorry about the missing 240mm radiator that should be at the top, i didn't know how to make it appear transparent but its there


----------



## 3930K

Hmm... you should get one of those 20mm 200mm fans.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Hmm... you should get one of those 20mm 200mm fans.


Right ahead of you!

Just waiting for my checks i deposited earlier today to process.
lol somebody better not steal that last GTX 690 waterblock! There's only one left!


----------



## xbournex

Better solution: You should switch the fan and radiator around.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Better solution: You should switch the fan and radiator around.


Better solution: do both. You should be happy I'm buying more of your stuff


----------



## explodingorca

I am really regretting not getting the Apogee Drive II right now... It'd be great if you guys could help brainstorm how and where I am going to mount the D5 pump/res combo.


----------



## Zorginator

What pump/res you getting?


----------



## Father Fuzzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> I am really regretting not getting the Apogee Drive II right now... It'd be great if you guys could help brainstorm how and where I am going to mount the D5 pump/res combo.


I put mine on the io side just by the door
there is enough room


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Father Fuzzy*
> 
> I put mine on the io side just by the door
> there is enough room


Perfect! Thats was my idea too.


----------



## explodingorca

Ok, so a bit of a status update here. So about 3 weeks ago I preordered the Prodigy via Newegg and have yet to receive ANY information and it says the next shipment is in 8 WEEKS. My solution for this was to attempt to find it on ebay. I found someone selling a slightly used white one and I offered him retail price for it. So I am hoping he accepts so we can finish off this buildlog.


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Ok, so a bit of a status update here. So about 3 weeks ago I preordered the Prodigy via Newegg and have yet to receive ANY information and it says the next shipment is in 8 WEEKS. My solution for this was to attempt to find it on ebay. I found someone selling a slightly used white one and I offered him retail price for it. So I am hoping he accepts so we can finish off this buildlog.


I have an ETA of wednesday on my books. Thursday at the latest. (newegg)


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> I have an ETA of wednesday on my books. Thursday at the latest. (newegg)


No way!? Really? So I preordered mine like 3 weeks ago will I get this shipment?


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> No way!? Really? So I preordered mine like 3 weeks ago will I get this shipment?


They're handling back orders... So I can't guarantee unless you ask Newegg themselves how far back you are in the line up. Just remember that people who ordered now, are even further behind you







:thumb:


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> They're handling back orders... So I can't guarantee unless you ask Newegg themselves how far back you are in the line up. Just remember that people who ordered now, are even further behind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


haha that doesnt make me feel any better








Im really shocked with this case compared to all the other Bitfenix cases which seem a bit box standard but covered with softtouch. It really does show that it was in-house designed. I just thought i should take a minute to appreciate the ingenuity of this case and I hope you guys produce more like it!


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> So here's a small update:
> I've done a bit of overclock and with the 2600k with a 240mm rad it looks like I am getting 4.9GHz stable, which is fairly impressive...
> One more note- I may've gotten a bad batch, but I am very disappointed with the quality of the Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved cables :/... There are loose strings everywhere and multiple cuts.... I wont be buying them ever again...


What voltage did you have to run to get 4.9 stable ?


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Ok, so a bit of a status update here. So about 3 weeks ago I preordered the Prodigy via Newegg and have yet to receive ANY information and it says *the next shipment is in 8 WEEKS*. My solution for this was to attempt to find it on ebay. I found someone selling a slightly used white one and I offered him retail price for it. So I am hoping he accepts so we can finish off this buildlog.


If you're getting that off the Newegg Prodigy page, it's likely they're covering their asses for anyone who orders now. Like Bourne mentioned, they're dealing with the backlog. I'd expect you get it sooner. Would be seriously surprised to see it go past August.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> What voltage did you have to run to get 4.9 stable ?


Im running at stock clocks now, so I forget exactly but I remember it was pretty outstanding very roughly 1.3v


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> If you're getting that off the Newegg Prodigy page, it's likely they're covering their asses for anyone who orders now. Like Bourne mentioned, they're dealing with the backlog. I'd expect you get it sooner. Would be seriously surprised to see it go past August.


Ugh, yea I hope it comes sometime this week or next week...


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> I am really regretting not getting the Apogee Drive II right now... It'd be great if you guys could help brainstorm how and where I am going to mount the D5 pump/res combo.


I have the Apogee Drive II in my Prodigy build. Works like a champ and definitely save space. I will get some pictures and post my configuration if that might help.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I have the Apogee Drive II in my Prodigy build. Works like a champ and definitely save space. I will get some pictures and post my configuration if that might help.


Where did you put your res?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I have the Apogee Drive II in my Prodigy build. Works like a champ and definitely save space. I will get some pictures and post my configuration if that might help.


Same - The ADII is perfect for a Prodigy build. My own Prodigy build got a 240 and 200 radiator - Because I am using the ADII I could, if I wanted (I dont, would be overkill) do push/pull on the 200 radiator in front.

The ADII uses the 35X pump which is more than enough for a gaming rig - And before anyone starts beating down on the 35X - It is not noisy (Unless running at full RPM, which I only experienced in Prime95 so far - And thats because I had the PWM curve set to highest RPM at 45 degrees - Which is now corrected).

Oh, and I used a T-line myself.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Same - The ADII is perfect for a Prodigy build. My own Prodigy build got a 240 and 200 radiator - Because I am using the ADII I could, if I wanted (I dont, would be overkill) do push/pull on the 200 radiator in front.
> The ADII uses the 35X pump which is more than enough for a gaming rig - And before anyone starts beating down on the 35X - It is not noisy (Unless running at full RPM, which I only experienced in Prime95 so far - And thats because I had the PWM curve set to highest RPM at 45 degrees - Which is now corrected).
> Oh, and I used a T-line myself.


lol the 35x is toasty AND loud, and although it has higher head pressure it lacks in a lot of other areas. A D5 on full RPM is quieter than a 35x on minimum RPM. 'nuff said


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> lol the 35x is toasty AND loud, and although it has higher head pressure it lacks in a lot of other areas. A D5 on full RPM is quieter than a 35x on minimum RPM. 'nuff said


Will take your word for it mate - Though I can touch the heatsink on the ADII when Priming and not burn myself and havent heard the pump above the fans once while playing BF3 .. etc.

But yah, guess if youre benching 24/7 or your heat during gaming rises to 60+ you would steer clear of the 35X.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Will take your word for it mate - Though I can touch the heatsink on the ADII when Priming and not burn myself and havent heard the pump above the fans once while playing BF3 .. etc.
> But yah, guess if youre benching 24/7 or your heat during gaming rises to 60+ you would steer clear of the 35X.


Yea, I've used both in previous builds... "and not burn myself"- lol.... You definitely should not be burning yourself but they can get quite hot; hence the heatsink


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Yea, I've used both in previous builds... "and not burn myself"- lol.... You definitely should not be burning yourself but they can get quite hot; hence the heatsink


Ah right









Never used a 35X before now, so your "Toasty" puzzled me abit, lol.

seg//fault is in the middle of a build that is the same as yours, havent looked at his buildlog for a few days, but it might be a good idea to pop over there and see if he solved the res/pump- and GTX 690 problem.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Ah right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never used a 35X before now, so your "Toasty" puzzled me abit, lol.
> seg//fault is in the middle of a build that is the same as yours, havent looked at his buildlog for a few days, but it might be a good idea to pop over there and see if he solved the res/pump- and GTX 690 problem.


lol "the 690 problem"


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Where did you put your res?


I used my Prodigy as a water cooled Home Server so I needed to use all the hard drive bays. I was able to mount a Swift-tech micro res Revision 2 reservoir just in front of the top drive cage. Kind of hard to describe. Picture is better. I posted a video of it on You Tube. I will post a picture here tonight , but if you want to see it search on BitFenix Prodigy Water Cooled Home Server. Was all a tight fit but I was able to make it work. I mounted my rad in the roof and gave up the optical bay . But that was the only thing I had to give up. Not as sexy as other reservoirs but I think it came out good. Also I know I can fit a GFT-670 (half card version with waterblock) if I decided to change and use that case in the future with a high-end GPU .


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Ah right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never used a 35X before now, so your "Toasty" puzzled me abit, lol.
> seg//fault is in the middle of a build that is the same as yours, havent looked at his buildlog for a few days, but it might be a good idea to pop over there and see if he solved the res/pump- and GTX 690 problem.


I took a look at you buildlog and it looks pretty nice, but im not a huge fan of the tube routing it looks a bit busy to me; over-complicated perhaps. Did you see my rough blueprints for tube routing? Why not do something similar?


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Same - The ADII is perfect for a Prodigy build. My own Prodigy build got a 240 and 200 radiator - Because I am using the ADII I could, if I wanted (I dont, would be overkill) do push/pull on the 200 radiator in front.
> The ADII uses the 35X pump which is more than enough for a gaming rig - And before anyone starts beating down on the 35X - It is not noisy (Unless running at full RPM, which I only experienced in Prime95 so far - And thats because I had the PWM curve set to highest RPM at 45 degrees - Which is now corrected).
> Oh, and I used a T-line myself.


On the ADII noise front, I also have the Apogee Drive II and agree only running at its highest setting is it noisy. I have mine in a Homeserver (I know overkill, but I want quiet and cool) and the RPM's are down under 2K and you can not hear it at all.


----------



## xXBigEyeXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Father Fuzzy*
> 
> I put mine on the io side just by the door
> there is enough room


[quote

Is there a fan on that back rad?


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXBigEyeXx*
> 
> [quote
> Is there a fan on that back rad?


lol, good question


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> On the ADII noise front, I also have the Apogee Drive II and agree only running at its highest setting is it noisy. I have mine in a Homeserver (I know overkill, but I want quiet and cool) and the RPM's are down under 2K and you can not hear it at all.


Your videos are very good(though im not a fan of the wifebeater lol). you have one more subscriber!


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Your videos are very good(though im not a fan of the wifebeater lol). you have one more subscriber!


LOL. Yes I am going to a more conservative dress for these.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> LOL. Yes I am going to a more conservative dress for these.


I watched your video the other night and wondered if you hung around Overclock.net







i'll be sure to subscribe when I get around to it. Also love the loop you came up with on that prodigy.


----------



## FireBean

Why do you need a fan on the 200mm rad? Why not seal all the holes in the case and have all the air entering the case have to go through the 200mm in the front. That way, you use the entire rad and not just the areas where the blades push the air though?

Also, do you think this would fit? I know it would be a VERY tight fit and would need some holes drilled to make it fit....
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_975&products_id=21621


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> Why do you need a fan on the 200mm rad? Why not seal all the holes in the case and have all the air entering the case have to go through the 200mm in the front. That way, you use the entire rad and not just the areas where the blades push the air though?
> Also, do you think this would fit? I know it would be a VERY tight fit and would need some holes drilled to make it fit....
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_975&products_id=21621


0-0 Lemme know how that quad 120mm rad works for you....


----------



## FireBean

Will do, but it's going to take a couple of weeks... need to sell some things first like my current motherboard. It won't fit


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> Why do you need a fan on the 200mm rad? Why not seal all the holes in the case and have all the air entering the case have to go through the 200mm in the front. That way, you use the entire rad and not just the areas where the blades push the air though?
> 
> Also, do you think this would fit? I know it would be a VERY tight fit and would need some holes drilled to make it fit....
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_975&products_id=21621


A 480 (I know it's 240x240, not 480x120) in a prodigy? Hardcore.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> Why do you need a fan on the 200mm rad? Why not seal all the holes in the case and have all the air entering the case have to go through the 200mm in the front. That way, you use the entire rad and not just the areas where the blades push the air though?
> Also, do you think this would fit? I know it would be a VERY tight fit and would need some holes drilled to make it fit....
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_975&products_id=21621
> 
> 
> 
> A 480 (I know it's 240x240, not 480x120) in a prodigy? Hardcore.
Click to expand...

lol I was wondering if two 240 rads would fit side by side... The USB connectors and such would likely hit the rads though...


----------



## FireBean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> lol I was wondering if two 240 rads would fit side by side... The USB connectors and such would likely hit the rads though...


BAH! No need for that crap! Cut a hole and mount a 3" touch LCD for power and other cool stuff!

LIKE THIS!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1248141/custom-fan-controller-build-now-with-backlit-cpu-and-gpu-plates-warning-pic-heavy/0_100


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> I watched your video the other night and wondered if you hung around Overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be sure to subscribe when I get around to it. Also love the loop you came up with on that prodigy.


Thanks was a blast to do. Now trying to figure the next one. Probably another small build for my HTPC.


----------



## explodingorca

YAY! I placed the order my waterblock will be here soon and I also bought a white prodigy on ebay


----------



## Father Fuzzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXBigEyeXx*
> 
> [quote
> Is there a fan on that back rad?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> lol, good question


yes the fan is on the exterior of the case


----------



## explodingorca

ITS HERE! (nope not the Prodigy







) just the waterblock, thinner fan, and some fittings

Heres the fittings

The block....

and the fan


----------



## barkinos98

dude the case is out for a long time now, are you waiting on the shipment?


----------



## douglatins

35 pages and no real build pics? I AM DISSAPOINT.


----------



## FireBean

35? I only have 4...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> 35? I only have 4...


I'm on 7


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> dude the case is out for a long time now, are you waiting on the shipment?


Nope I'm just building suspense. What do you think?? The case maybe been "out" for a while but that does not necessarily mean available. Maybe if you actually took the time to read the thread rather than jump to conclusions and complain you'd figure that out all by yourself.


----------



## explodingorca

Hey guys I have good news and bad news. What am I saying?? There is absolutely no good news unfortunately. So after I set everything up today, installed the waterblock and whatnot. I go to boot the computer and it works just fine. I check idle temps and 1 gpu is a bit high but not horrible. I launch furmark and whadya know?? I got a faulty block and it melted my 1000$ GTX 690. After that I got no video signal so in my frustration I wiggled the card a bit and a fitting came loose... Coolant gushes everywhere on the mobo and around the socket.... Currently I am waiting for this to dry hoping god ol' Asus's short circuit protection kicked in. As for the GPU meltdown. I am sending it back to EVGA expecting a full refund and a replacement block. What do you guys think? Will they refund me? They better....


----------



## hannse12

well....you kind of broke the gpu....and then you defintely brought the coolant woes upon you... soo, best of luck ?

y didnt you stop furmark once you saw the temps were getting way to high?

i once redid the TIM on a 560ti, and it hit 90 immediately, so i turned furmark off, and took the card out


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> well....you kind of broke the gpu....and then you defintely brought the coolant woes upon you... soo, best of luck ?
> y didnt you stop furmark once you saw the temps were getting way to high?
> i once redid the TIM on a 560ti, and it hit 90 immediately, so i turned furmark off, and took the card out


First of all I didn't break th gpu. The Hydro Copper block did. This block, like many others of the same SKU arrived faulty. Secondly the clock not making contact with the gpu entirely is FAR different from your situation. And that had nothing to do with me. I didnt machine the block incorrectly that was EVGAs fault for releasing a faulty waterblock. And yes I know the coolant spill is completely my fault but hopefully that'll dry up.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Hey guys I have good news and bad news. What am I saying?? There is absolutely no good news unfortunately. So after I set everything up today, installed the waterblock and whatnot. I go to boot the computer and it works just fine. I check idle temps and 1 gpu is a bit high but not horrible. I launch furmark and whadya know?? I got a faulty block and it melted my 1000$ GTX 690. After that I got no video signal so in my frustration I wiggled the card a bit and a fitting came loose... Coolant gushes everywhere on the mobo and around the socket.... Currently I am waiting for this to dry hoping god ol' Asus's short circuit protection kicked in. As for the GPU meltdown. I am sending it back to EVGA expecting a full refund and a replacement block. What do you guys think? Will they refund me? They better....


Oh damn, that sucks balls. Knowing EVGA, they'll probably refund/replace the 690 and waterblock, or maybe even send you a 690 Hydro Copper Signature. Hope you get these issues sorted. Protip for the mobo: take everything out/off it, take it out of the case, and drench it in FRESH (like, just out of a sealed bottle) distilled/pure water, then put it in rice for a few days/a week. it should get rid of any coolant/dye that got stuck in the mobo (if you were using them). Make sure it is COMPLETELY dry before plugging it back in and turning it on, otherwise bye-bye mobo.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Nope I'm just building suspense. What do you think?? The case maybe been "out" for a while but that does not necessarily mean available. Maybe if you actually took the time to read the thread rather than jump to conclusions and complain you'd figure that out all by yourself.


1-i wasnt complaining at all, just trying to help incase you didnt notice
2-im not going to read 4 pages of just you moaning about the case not being available and how you tested your system.
3-i just checked it isnt in stock, but it was some time, since there are around 6-7 buildlogs on prodigys
4-there is even more, just check the owners club. i wasnt trying to be sarcastic or anything just wanted to help but if youre going to be so immature i dont care.
edit: i also think that the samething with the gtx680 is happening, they sold the first batch so fast and they slowed down, so the cards were out for stock for a month or so. probably will start to get back in stock soon.


----------



## hannse12

i am not saying that you specifically tried to break your gpu; i just dont understand why you would risk frying it; if i saw that the temps were higher than expected, i would try and find out what was wrong; and even then, if i still wanted to run it through a benchmark, i would be keep a very keen eye on my temps to see if they are out of whack, and stop it the second it is in the danger zone, it just seems kind of wreckless


----------



## seg//fault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> First of all I didn't break th gpu. The Hydro Copper block did. This block, like many others of the same SKU arrived faulty. Secondly the clock not making contact with the gpu entirely is FAR different from your situation. And that had nothing to do with me. I didnt machine the block incorrectly that was EVGAs fault for releasing a faulty waterblock. And yes I know the coolant spill is completely my fault but hopefully that'll dry up.


So you knew the blocks aren't made correctly, but you still fired your system up without checking the contact to the block? Rookie mistake, I wouldn't even give a partial refund for that.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> So you knew *the blocks aren't made correctly*, but you still fired your system up without checking the contact to the block? Rookie mistake, I wouldn't even give a partial refund for that.


You wouldn't be a very good company rep, then. The important part is bolded.


----------



## 3930K

EVGA will get you sorted, I guess.


----------



## seg//fault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You wouldn't be a very good company rep, then. The important part is bolded.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> *So you knew* the blocks aren't made correctly, but *you still fired your system up* without checking the contact to the block? Rookie mistake, I wouldn't even give a partial refund for that.


That's what I'm on about. If I knew the car I just bought had brakes that didn't work, I wouldn't jump in and put the pedal to the metal. I guess in the end it _is_ EVGA's fault, but IMO that doesn't warrant putting anything outside the scope of the company's obligation at risk.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I agree with you. When it comes down to liability, though, it's going to be on EVGA, especially since he knew that _some_ blocks weren't fitting well. Should he have checked, probably. But it's so hard to do that when you're excited for your brand new card that came in.

I got an 8800GTS in the mail the other day and I had to fight the urge to volt mod it before I even checked to see if it worked lol.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You wouldn't be a very good company rep, then. The important part is bolded.


Thanks for all your amazi g support guys! I'm gonna try bournes mobo advice and hopefully the EVGA rma gets sorted too. If an EVGA rep is viewing this maybe you could help me out a bit and get this done quickly so we can finish this build. And guess what guys?? With stellar timing!! The prodigy has arrived!!! Lol.... I'll post some pics for you guys later today.


----------



## King Who Dat

Terrible. I feel for you bro. Best of luck.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Oh damn, that sucks balls. Knowing EVGA, they'll probably refund/replace the 690 and waterblock, or maybe even send you a 690 Hydro Copper Signature. Hope you get these issues sorted. Protip for the mobo: take everything out/off it, take it out of the case, and drench it in FRESH (like, just out of a sealed bottle) distilled/pure water, then put it in rice for a few days/a week. it should get rid of any coolant/dye that got stuck in the mobo (if you were using them). Make sure it is COMPLETELY dry before plugging it back in and turning it on, otherwise bye-bye mobo.


Would rubbing alcohol be more effective? Itd dry quicker too.


----------



## hannse12

yes, i would highly suggest usign rubbing alchahol instead of water, since the alchahol will completely evaporate and is completely non-conductive (yes, i know, pure water shouldn't either, but i'd rather be on the safe side)

i had a friend that hodge-podge mounted his h60 with only 1 screw, and eventually it started leaking all over the cpu, mobo, and gpu. i was given the 650ti, and after a quick alchahol cleansing, it jumped back to life! so honestly, i wouldn't be too worried as long as the coolant u used was pure and had one of those anti-everything supplements in it


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> yes, i would highly suggest usign rubbing alchahol instead of water, since the alchahol will completely evaporate and is completely non-conductive (yes, i know, pure water shouldn't either, but i'd rather be on the safe side)
> i had a friend that hodge-podge mounted his h60 with only 1 screw, and eventually it started leaking all over the cpu, mobo, and gpu. i was given the 650ti, and after a quick alchahol cleansing, it jumped back to life! so honestly, i wouldn't be too worried as long as the coolant u used was pure and had one of those anti-everything supplements in it


The coolant I used was honestly the best coolant money can buy so I should be fine.


----------



## joesaiditstrue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> yes, i would highly suggest usign rubbing alchahol instead of water, since the alchahol will completely evaporate and is completely non-conductive (yes, i know, pure water shouldn't either, but i'd rather be on the safe side)
> i had a friend that hodge-podge mounted his h60 with only 1 screw, and eventually it started leaking all over the cpu, mobo, and gpu. i was given the 650ti, and after a quick alchahol cleansing, it jumped back to life! so honestly, i wouldn't be too worried as long as the coolant u used was pure and had one of those anti-everything supplements in it


don't use rubbing alcohol if you're running any acrylic parts


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> don't use rubbing alcohol if you're running any acrylic parts


im not but thanks for the warning.
Now I'll brb for a quick dip in alcohol!


----------



## explodingorca

How long should I wait for the alcohol to evaporate?


----------



## explodingorca

Hey guys, so I m submitting the RMA should I tell EVGA about the faulty block or completely avoid that? Even though the block broke my card will they blame it on me and say that I voided the warranty by installing the block? Please guys I need advice. Im gonna be REALLY pissed if I just lost 1000$ cause EVGA released a faulty block without tracking which ones were and were not.


----------



## SgtHydra

Sup,

There is a thread about f'n EVGA faulty waterblock. Since your 690 is an EVGA, and the block EVGA also, i think it won't be a problem for EVGA to RMA your card. Hard hit for EVGA with that faulty block. The block don't fit correctly the card, and some part (VRM or GDDR5) are not cooled by the block, so overheating and die.

Hope EVGA will replace your card.


----------



## Gomi

I would just tell them it as it is - as already stated, both products are EVGA and the faulty block is (Apparently) well-known.

And remember to mention this thread - A little publicity never hurt


----------



## explodingorca

FINALLY AFTER DAYS OF BAD NEWS! GOOD NEW!!!!! I talked to a rep over the phone. 100% chance of a full RMA, though he said it could take up to 2 weeks







. I do have the prodigy so I think i will install everything and check the status of the motherboard that I just dipped in alcohol.


----------



## hannse12

well lucky you







, then again, you picked parts from a company well known for their rmas and stuff, so i guess your decision for evga was worth it


----------



## explodingorca

Mobo still not working although the little LED turns on. Any ideas? Time for and ASUS RMA...


----------



## explodingorca

For now im going to fit the radiators and whatnot in the prodigy to see how it all fits


----------



## Userconfirmed

Does the P8Z77-I Deluxe actually have short circuit protection?


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Userconfirmed*
> 
> Does the P8Z77-I Deluxe actually have short circuit protection?


I thought so, but after my shenanigans I would say unfortunately not...


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Mobo still not working although the little LED turns on. Any ideas? Time for and ASUS RMA...


How long have you left it for? I would wait AT LEAST 24 hours for all the alcohol to evaporate and to be certain there is no water remaining on the board.


----------



## explodingorca

The 690 is on its way to California. The rep said about 2 weeks til I get another.


----------



## explodingorca

Ok guys so I have a very bad feeling my motherboard is a 200$ paperweight and ASUS will not be merciful. I will attempt to get and RMA, but I sorta doubt I will get once. It appears I will need another Mini-ITX motherboard. Any suggestions? Should I really drop another 200 on the same board or should I lose overclocking and get a 100$ board? Thoughts?


----------



## phillyd

go with the ASRock z77e-ITX. It does quite well with overclocking.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> go with the ASRock z77e-ITX. It does quite well with overclocking.


Amen to that - I am at 4.8 Ghz and stable, and the board got the fastest posting time I ever seen in my life.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> go with the ASRock z77e-ITX. It does quite well with overclocking.


The problem with this board is that IMO the CPU socket is way too close to the PCI slot so unless I used like 2 dual rotary fittings and an SLI fitting in between, which would be VERY difficult, I dont think I could pull it off. Good suggestion though!


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> go with the ASRock z77e-ITX. It does quite well with overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this board is that IMO the CPU socket is way too close to the PCI slot so unless I used like 2 dual rotary fittings and an SLI fitting in between, which would be VERY difficult, I dont think I could pull it off. Good suggestion though!
Click to expand...

+1. The ASRock board is great value, but the CPU socket is far too close to the PCIe slot, which makes both WCing and using large air coolers a PITA/impossible.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> +1. The ASRock board is great value, but the CPU socket is far too close to the PCIe slot, which makes both WCing and using large air coolers a PITA/impossible.


Agreed


----------



## SilentKilla78

Is EVGA's ITX board out yet? That's be another option.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> Is EVGA's ITX board out yet? That's be another option.


August iirc. It looks VERY promising though, that's the board I'd want for ITX build.


----------



## Zorginator

I'd ask at EVGA when they're releasing the board and mention your current predicament. Always do a little extra when one of you customers has invested so heavily in your products


----------



## xbournex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> I'd ask at EVGA when they're releasing the board and mention your current predicament. Always do a little extra when one of you customers has invested so heavily in your products


That does not work.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> That does not work.


Yeah, this.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> I'd ask at EVGA when they're releasing the board and mention your current predicament. Always do a little extra when one of you customers has invested so heavily in your products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does not work.
Click to expand...


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*


lol. Any ETA cause this interests me! I havent heard a thing about it, but now that my ASUS board is dead I might as well see.


----------



## explodingorca

That is one sexy beast! I am def waiting! Any idea on its price point?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> 
> That is one sexy beast! I am def waiting! Any idea on its price point?


the sata ports have an awkward placement, but i guess there there so they can fit the biggest coolers


----------



## Gomi

You know, I just had a small tingle down my spine ....


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> lol. Any ETA cause this interests me! I havent heard a thing about it, but now that my ASUS board is dead I might as well see.


Dunno if you missed my post(Again) , but I believe the ETA is mid-August.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> That is one sexy beast! I am def waiting! Any idea on its price point?


Somewhere around the same as the ASUS board. That's as much as I can say.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Dunno if you missed my post(Again) , but I believe the ETA is mid-August.
> Somewhere around the same as the ASUS board. That's as much as I can say.


[quote name="Gomi" url="/t/1264737/bitfenix-prodigy-extreme-
Sorry about missing your post ill try and pay more attention. So your thinking around 200? Cause I really dont want to pay much more than that for a Mini ITX motherboard...
watercooling-buildlog/300_100#post_17814908"]
You know, I just had a small tingle down my spine ....[/quote]
lol... ln2 on mini itx...


----------



## barkinos98

man







that board looks exceptionally with a ln2 pot


----------



## WrathOfCthulhu

I guess I'll have to hold on just a little longer for the EVGA board. Patience is really paying off for my Prodigy build.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrathOfCthulhu*
> 
> I guess I'll have to hold on just a little longer for the EVGA board. Patience is really paying off for my Prodigy build.


Yea, same here, except spilling coolant everywhere replaced patience lol. I hope it doesnt cost more than 250...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> How long have you left it for? I would wait AT LEAST 24 hours for all the alcohol to evaporate and to be certain there is no water remaining on the board.


You can always expedite the process by sticking it in the oven at 150°F for an hour or so.


----------



## explodingorca

lol then in 1337 n3rd rage i put the wrong socket cover to prepare it for RMA.... Thats when I bent nearly all 1,155 pins... Yea... I think im going to wait for the EVGA mini-itx mobo its lookin pretty sweet and should be out in the next little while.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

seems like everything that can go wrong, has gone wrong in this build. being careful goes a long way


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> seems like everything that can go wrong, has gone wrong in this build. being careful goes a long way


Murphy's Law mate


----------



## CBZ323

Didnt EVGA have horrible motherboards lately and with very bad BIOS??


----------



## seg//fault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Didnt EVGA have horrible motherboards lately and with very bad BIOS??


Yeah, I wouldn't gamble with EVGA's mobos. Not very good at all. That thing doesn't look very OCable anyways.


----------



## explodingorca

Guys you are making me so unsure! My plan of action is if it doesnt come out before my 690 come back I guess i'll buy the ASUS mobo. What do you think. And yes murphy's law really screwed me over this time, but live and learn. I have learned a lot from this build to say the least... So what do you guys think? Wait? Buy the ASUS mobo?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Didnt EVGA have horrible motherboards lately and with very bad BIOS??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't gamble with EVGA's mobos. Not very good at all. That thing doesn't look very OCable anyways.
Click to expand...

Really? The VRM is apparently substantial and beats out ASUS' design easily because of the distance between the VRM and CPU socket

Heres a thread about the motherboard that I found fairly helpful: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1579416&mpage=7

Bassplayer Edit: Don't double post...


----------



## Xponia

I would say stick with the Asus board, i am currently using it in my prodigy build with no problems, it's a really nice board.


----------



## SalisburySteak

http://www.overclock.net/t/1288566/tpu-msi-z77ia-e53-mini-itx-motherboard-pictured

You should take a look at this msi one although it looks like the socket is like the asrock where it is close the the PCI Express slot


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1288566/tpu-msi-z77ia-e53-mini-itx-motherboard-pictured
> 
> You should take a look at this msi one although it looks like the socket is like the asrock where it is close the the PCI Express slot


Yea... If the chipset is above the socket it is nearly impossible for me to use. Thanks for the input though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xponia*
> 
> I would say stick with the Asus board, i am currently using it in my prodigy build with no problems, it's a really nice board.


I know it's a nice board, but it seems to have a few fatal flaws: horrible color scheme and a meh VRM design.

Bassplayer Edit: Don't double post.


----------



## Blizlake

EVGA mobos are pretty weird in the sense that there have been legends like the SR-2, but also horrible pieces of junk. This one is looking like it could be a winner, but there's really no way to know until you get to read some reviews. Wait for as long as you're willing to and if the evga board isn't out, buy some other board (like the asus one).


----------



## CH4PZ

im on my P8Z77-i now an i wont lie, had numerous issues, an still havent connect the 4th sata port as whenever the sata's are loaded it seems to have issues, im not sure if thats my personal setup(yet to majorly trouble shoot and im running an el cheapo ocz ssd, which will be next to go) or the asus board, but seems pretty stable atm(latest bios helped). if it stays like is now its a killa little board!! just my experience with it







on flip side evga have amazing customer service, i contacted them asking to fix a card off ebay and i was willing to pay cash, an they actually went out of their way to contact original owner, swap the warranty to my name, thus making replacement absolutely free !! sorry for the novel, hahaha


----------



## explodingorca

Thanks for all the feedback guys! I think what im going to do is wait my 2 weeks until my 690 gets back and if the EVGA board isnt out, I'll buy another ASUS one.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Cleaned.

Explodingorca: if your post is the most recent post in your thread and you want to add something, edit it. If you want to quote multiple people, use the "Multi" quote tool. Note that after 24-hours have passed you can post again even if you have the most recent post in the thread.

Everyone else who was being rude: quit being so rude...


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback guys! I think what im going to do is wait my 2 weeks until my 690 gets back and if the EVGA board isnt out, I'll buy another ASUS one.


Sounds like a plan! Shame that the socket on the ASRock board isn't as well placed as on some other boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Everyone else: quit being so rude...


I haven't been rude


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Sounds like a plan! Shame that the socket on the ASRock board isn't as well placed as on some other boards.
> I haven't been rude


Fixed with a circular argument









To get things back on topic again: I really like the look of the Asus board. The EVGA is a close second but there's no way I'd touch the MSI board. I've owned three or four Asus boards and only one EVGA board, so I am a bit biased on that front.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Sounds like a plan! Shame that the socket on the ASRock board isn't as well placed as on some other boards.
> I haven't been rude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed with a circular argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get things back on topic again: I really like the look of the Asus board. The EVGA is a close second but there's no way I'd touch the MSI board. I've owned three or four Asus boards and only one EVGA board, so I am a bit biased on that front.
Click to expand...

I like the ASUS board but blue? ugh Even if performance is only similar on the EVGA board I might pick that one up if only for the fact that it looks 20x better.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> To get things back on topic again: I really like the look of the Asus board. The EVGA is a close second but there's no way I'd touch the MSI board. I've owned three or four Asus boards and only one EVGA board, so I am a bit biased on that front.


Ditto... I bought a high-end MSI AMD board a year or two ago and it's given me nothing but problems. I'll never trust their motherboards again.

I like the look of the ASUS board, but only if it fits the color scheme of the build. I agree that it'd look kinda crappy in a black Prodigy (as opposed to the white).


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> To get things back on topic again: I really like the look of the Asus board. The EVGA is a close second but there's no way I'd touch the MSI board. I've owned three or four Asus boards and only one EVGA board, so I am a bit biased on that front.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto... I bought a high-end MSI AMD board a year or two ago and it's given me nothing but problems. I'll never trust their motherboards again.
> 
> I like the look of the ASUS board, but only if it fits the color scheme of the build. I agree that it'd look kinda crappy in a black Prodigy (as opposed to the white).
Click to expand...

Sorry, wow I really missed something. I bought a white one. I decided the 20mm thick 200mm fan I got hardly ppushes any air anyway so I may as well get the white one. The problem is my color scheme is white(coolant, case, cables, fans) and black(hopefully motherboard, radiators, GPU block, CPU block.) so blue doesnt really fit.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

I'm diggin' the evga mini, Is there any mITX boards that can support sli, or is that just not possible on such a small board. I would love to mod something up using some pcie extenders


----------



## explodingorca

That would be a different standard size like mATX


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> That would be a different standard size like mATX


There's a form factor based on mITX called mDTX, it's just like mITX, but with 2 expansion slots instead of 1. Any mITX case with 2 expansion slots will accept a mDTX board. Noone's actually made a consumer DTX board since the Core 2 era, but there's a company coming out with an LGA1155 DTX board, but it's the B75 chipset (I.e, no overclocking or CFX/SLI).


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Sorry, wow I really missed something. I bought a white one. I decided the 20mm thick 200mm fan I got hardly ppushes any air anyway so I may as well get the white one. The problem is my color scheme is white(coolant, case, cables, fans) and black(hopefully motherboard, radiators, GPU block, CPU block.) so blue doesnt really fit.


Ahhh. Then it looks like you're stuck with either the EVGA or ASRock boards (both of which would look pretty good), regardless of the clearance problem. There are really only 4 enthusiast mITX boards on the market.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> 35 pages and no real build pics? I AM DISSAPOINT.


Make that 43 pages and no real build pics lol. I was looking at a build with the same rad combo in a Prodigy and was hoping to get to see how it would all fit with the fans on.


----------



## explodingorca

So guys, it's not lookin good for the EVGA motherboard. In the past week I havent seen a single word said about it which is bad for a release that we would hope for next week. Besides that I've been looking at past EVGA motherboards and they're not very good; shoddy BIOS and questionably quality, So I have a feeling im buying another ASUS P8Z77-I


----------



## WrathOfCthulhu

Yeah, after giving it some thought I've decided that I'd rather go with the Asus board over the EVGA board. I'm fond of the features and their BIOS. This Prodigy build of mine is actually going to be my first build ever so I shouldn't worry too much about the VRM design if I won't be heavily overclocking, right?


----------



## Blizlake

Could be a good choice to not wait for the evga board, they do have a track record of shoddy boards (more or less). The one thing they have over their competitors is the amazing CS.

@WrathOfCthulhu: Mild-moderate overclocks will be fine on any overclockable 1155 ITX board. Something like past 4.5 on Ivy and you should get a board with decent VRM.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> So guys, it's not lookin good for the EVGA motherboard. In the past week I havent seen a single word said about it which is bad for a release that we would hope for next week. Besides that I've been looking at past EVGA motherboards and they're not very good; shoddy BIOS and questionably quality, So I have a feeling im buying another ASUS P8Z77-I


What determined them to not be very good? I can say the opposite, seeing as I have owned 4 of there boards (and double the cards), a 790i Ultra, X58 SLI LE, X58 Classified, and a z68 FTW. Which they are all still in use today, and each is overclocked, cousin has the X58 LI + E5620 (at 3.8), and my friend has the 790i + Q9650 (at 4.0). I do remember reading a lot of issues with the X79 lineup, when it first came out, haven't seen many "new" issues involving BIOS's and there other boards (z77).

Wish you luck with the ASUS, after my advent with them I see why there CS is so, sub-performing and lack luster.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> So guys, it's not lookin good for the EVGA motherboard. In the past week I havent seen a single word said about it which is bad for a release that we would hope for next week. Besides that I've been looking at past EVGA motherboards and they're not very good; shoddy BIOS and questionably quality, So I have a feeling im buying another ASUS P8Z77-I
> 
> 
> 
> What determined them to not be very good? I can say the opposite, seeing as I have owned 4 of there boards (and double the cards), a 790i Ultra, X58 SLI LE, X58 Classified, and a z68 FTW. Which they are all still in use today, and each is overclocked, cousin has the X58 LI + E5620 (at 3.8), and my friend has the 790i + Q9650 (at 4.0). I do remember reading a lot of issues with the X79 lineup, when it first came out, haven't seen many "new" issues involving BIOS's and there other boards (z77).
> 
> Wish you luck with the ASUS, after my advent with them I see why there CS is so, sub-performing and lack luster.
Click to expand...

What I've heard of EVGA motherboards is they lack quality and the BIOS is **** on most of them. Besides I'd rather have a spotless board with bad customer service that I'll never use than the opposite.


----------



## lynnperformance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> What I've heard of EVGA motherboards is they lack quality and the BIOS is **** on most of them. Besides I'd rather have a spotless board with bad customer service that I'll never use than the opposite.


Agreed. ASUS boards are usually fantastic and I've never had to RMA one although on more than one occasion I have had to RMA an EVGA.

And by the way, good luck with the build. I'm looking forward to results! Sub'd


----------



## explodingorca

As soon as I get my money together I am going to order the ASUS mobo.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> 
> You know, I just had a small tingle down my spine ....


:







:


----------



## WrathOfCthulhu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> As soon as I get my money together I am going to order the ASUS mobo.


I'm not far behind


----------



## explodingorca

Hey guys a couple things I noticed while fitting rads: Firstly the case is very high quality excluding the plasticky thimb screws. Secondly, I had to severley bend the USB 3.0 connectors to get the 200mm rad to fit.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Any photos?


----------



## kebab

Haha i got my prodigy a month ago, they're in stock in Sweden if you want to get it!


----------



## seg//fault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kebab*
> 
> Haha i got my prodigy a month ago, they're in stock in Sweden if you want to get it!


Got mine a month ago as well, and sold it already


----------



## explodingorca

Hey guys I know not really the place, but what are the best around 400$ active monitors I can get? I've been looking at KRKs, Audioengines and SWANs, but i'm not sure.


----------



## longroadtrip

For that price, you are better off going with a passive set and a T-amp....you can even fit in a good DAC at that price....

ex:
HRT Music Streamer One of the best DACs for the money....

At this point you could do a tube amp or a T-Amp ..the T-amp will save you about a $100...

I have both of these and they are both great...
Dayton DTA-100..widely regarded as the best T-amp available...

Maverick Audio A-1 Tube amp

That leaves you roughly $100 for speakers..I have both Polk Monitor 30s and Dayton B652s...don't let the low price ($29 ) fool you on the Dayton speakers...they are better than most $2-300 speakers...

The advantage is that this setup is separate from you sound card and will sound the same no matter what system it is plugged in to...


----------



## explodingorca

Wow! Really? A seperate expensive DAC and cheap speakers? That just flipped my logic completely upsidedown... and due to the Mini-ITX form factor I will not have space for a sound card so I suppose this makes sense. Are you sure? It really has me confused?


----------



## longroadtrip

Look at the reviews on those speakers (the Daytons)..they perform better than several $200-300 pairs...one of the most recommended speakers on OCN.









Just because something is lower priced doesn't mean it can't outperform more expensive alternatives. I was really skeptical myself, but for only $29...what do you have to lose?


----------



## explodingorca

Get ready for a barrage of information and pictures!
So I decided today I would fit the watercooling now so I wouldnt have any issues at the 11th hour. Im glad I did now. I had a few issues throughout the process.

So the order is: PUMP->CPU->GPU->200mm RAD->240mm RAD->RES.

Where my hand is is where the GTX 690 and its block will connect

Because of space constraints(shown later) I had to mount the fans up top. I have to think of a way to make this look prettier...

The pump will most likely be mounted with anti-vibration double sided tape

RULE 1 OF WATERCOOLING: AVOID AT ALL COSTS CROSSING TUBES. hmm mustve never read that...

The space represented by my fingers is the space where the front I/O goes which as you can see is very small and the USB 3.0 headers are squished(Look at that battle scar...)

The space represented by my fingers that make mounting internal fans impossible.

Just a pic!
So what do you guys think? By the way I just placed the order for the ASUS board which should be coming around Monday, around the same time the 690 is coming back.


----------



## airs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Hey guys I know not really the place, but what are the best around 400$ active monitors I can get? I've been looking at KRKs, Audioengines and SWANs, but i'm not sure.


I love my Air Motiv 5 pair (powered, ribbon tweeters, XLR and RCA inputs). They blow my Audioengine A5+ pair out of the water - http://shop.emotivapro.com/airmotiv_5_p/airmotiv5.htm

For my dac I went a little crazy - http://www.aprilmusic.com/eng/main/sub02_04_03.html


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Hey guys I know not really the place, but what are the best around 400$ active monitors I can get? I've been looking at KRKs, Audioengines and SWANs, but i'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Air Motiv 5 pair (powered, ribbon tweeters, XLR and RCA inputs). They blow my Audioengine A5+ pair out of the water - http://shop.emotivapro.com/airmotiv_5_p/airmotiv5.htm
> 
> For my dac I went a little crazy - http://www.aprilmusic.com/eng/main/sub02_04_03.html
Click to expand...

****! SO MANY FREAKING ACTIVE MONITORS! I have been recommended at least 10 different monitors! Im about to put cards with the speaker name on it in a hat and draw randomly! Out of the vast range what are truly the best for the money: KRK Rokkit 6s, Air Motiv 5s, Fostexs, Audioengine A5+, or any others??


----------



## csm725

Mackie MR5 Mk2


----------



## airs

I researched for 6 months and went with the Air Motiv 5's ($449). If you have a guitar center store near you or something similar, you can audition the more popular brands like KRK, Fostex, Yamaha, etc. The EmotivaPro have a 30 day trial period (although you'd be out shipping cost).

I have Audioengine A5+ in my kitchen and while they are nice, they don't hold a candle to the Air Motivs.

Decent 24/192 usb dac that doubles as a headphone amp - http://ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=77 - this would output line level RCA to your powered speakers.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airs*
> 
> I researched for 6 months and went with the Air Motiv 5's ($449). If you have a guitar center store near you or something similar, you can audition the more popular brands like KRK, Fostex, Yamaha, etc. The EmotivaPro have a 30 day trial period (although you'd be out shipping cost).
> 
> I have Audioengine A5+ in my kitchen and while they are nice, they don't hold a candle to the Air Motivs.


Finally! Someone who was in the same predicament as I! Since you have done so much research on this I think I'll trust your opinion and pick up a pair of the Air Motivs, but your right. First I'll go to my local guitar center and audition some. Hopefully I'll still have some budget for a decent DAC. Anyway, back to the build... So I found I solution for the fans:http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14472/ffa-81/Phobya_Dual_120_Radiator_Grill_-_Bricky_-_White.html. If anyone thinks they have a more elegant solution, be sure to let me know! I'm also gonna buy a bit more tubing while I'm at it. The tube between the pump and CPU is far to taught for my liking...


----------



## Zorginator

Why not have the 240 rad before the 200 rad? If I'm not wrong it should make it look cleaner...

A friend of mine had the A5s and they were amazing, can't help much more than that as a poor student who can't afford nice speakers







Donations can be sent to....


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Why not have the 240 rad before the 200 rad? If I'm not wrong it should make it look cleaner...
> 
> A friend of mine had the A5s and they were amazing, can't help much more than that as a poor student who can't afford nice speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donations can be sent to....


I don't know... For some odd reason the horrendous amount of tubes crossing sorta looks cool...


----------



## explodingorca

The extender is for the pump because I cant full tighten the fitting into the res so I need the extender. The quick disconnect will be used for filling and emptying the loop. The pump base will be used to obviously mount the pump to the floor. The backplate cause why not? And the window material is for if I decide to mod in a window.


----------



## randomnerd865

This thread I made a while back really helped me for getting some good speakers + amp if you have time read through all of it. I LOVE my speaker setup currently and it's because of that thread.


----------



## WiSK

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/967749/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> I took a look at you buildlog and it looks pretty nice, but im not a huge fan of the tube routing it looks a bit busy to me; over-complicated perhaps. Did you see my rough blueprints for tube routing? Why not do something similar?


http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/997812/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> I don't know... For some odd reason the horrendous amount of tubes crossing sorta looks cool...


Just read through the whole thread and sorry, couldn't resist making the comparison! Good luck with the rest of your build


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/967749/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> I took a look at you buildlog and it looks pretty nice, but im not a huge fan of the tube routing it looks a bit busy to me; over-complicated perhaps. Did you see my rough blueprints for tube routing? Why not do something similar?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/997812/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> I don't know... For some odd reason the horrendous amount of tubes crossing sorta looks cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just read through the whole thread and sorry, couldn't resist making the comparison! Good luck with the rest of your build
Click to expand...

Lol very true. But even still I think mine looks WAY simpler. His just has too many fittings, too many angles. Mine is curvy, not angular, and therefore appears more elegant and simple.


----------



## Ronsanut

Nice. Love that you are testing the limits with rads in this case. My build was as a home server so I needed the drive bays, but if I did not need them i would have done the exact same and used the Phobya 200mm in the front. I like that . One suggestions would to swap the 200 mm fan and make it a pull, Then you might have space to mount the fans under the 240 up top. If not a nice pair of fan grilles with a cool design on top of the fans could make them look better on top of the case. Like your Bitspower fittings. Look forward to you adding that 690 and the mobo in the case. What PSU did you go with ?


----------



## dizzledon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> Nice. Love that you are testing the limits with rads in this case. My build was as a home server so I needed the drive bays, but if I did not need them i would have done the exact same and used the Phobya 200mm in the front. I like that . One suggestions would to swap the 200 mm fan and make it a pull, Then you might have space to mount the fans under the 240 up top. If not a nice pair of fan grilles with a cool design on top of the fans could make them look better on top of the case. Like your Bitspower fittings. Look forward to you adding that 690 and the mobo in the case. What PSU did you go with ?


or throw a couple of 240s in there like myself!









*Out of space - Prodigy Build Log*


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> Nice. Love that you are testing the limits with rads in this case. My build was as a home server so I needed the drive bays, but if I did not need them i would have done the exact same and used the Phobya 200mm in the front. I like that . One suggestions would to swap the 200 mm fan and make it a pull, Then you might have space to mount the fans under the 240 up top. If not a nice pair of fan grilles with a cool design on top of the fans could make them look better on top of the case. Like your Bitspower fittings. Look forward to you adding that 690 and the mobo in the case. What PSU did you go with ?


I couldnt cause I needed that extra 5mm or so that the rad allows







. I used my trusty Corsair TX750M. Commence picture uploading of the FrozenCPU shipment...


----------



## explodingorca

The FrozenCPU shipment has arrived as well as the ASUS mobo! The 690 did to, but unfortunately I wasn't available to sign for it







. It'll be here tomorrow, but I have a full day of work tomorrow so I'll see what I can get done.

Completely unnecessary GTX 690 backplate...

Ewe! absurdly thick acrylic rubber molding... Ewe i dunno if im even gonna use it... There's my finger for comparison...

Fittings! From left to right: 45 dual rotary, 90 rotary, QDC female, 45 double rotary, QDC male, extension.(all bitspower except the QDCs)

Sweet fan grill(I might fit this now...)

Acrylic


----------



## tamas

All these awesome builds are making me consider jumping ship from a MM H2gO to a Prodigy. Keep up the good work


----------



## explodingorca

ITS DONE! Well sorta... My little prodigy has a hole in his heart that can only be filled by the fastest single graphics card...


----------



## randomnerd865

That fan grill looks great, I was kinda turned off by the fans outside of the case but that grill really pulls it off and nice work so far


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

it's gotta hat


----------



## sockpirate

hmm im thinking about doing a prodigy build, but just water cooling the cpu.

With a 4gb MSI lightning, my only option would be to mount the 200mm rad in the roof correct?

or would be limited to a 140/120 in the roof?

I dont think the 200 will fit in the front with a fan and the GPU the gpu is 10.63mm , hmmmm


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> hmm im thinking about doing a prodigy build, but just water cooling the cpu.
> 
> With a 4gb MSI lightning, my only option would be to mount the 200mm rad in the roof correct?
> 
> or would be limited to a 140/120 in the roof?
> 
> I dont think the 200 will fit in the front with a fan and the GPU the gpu is 10.63mm , hmmmm


The Prodigy only accepts 120mm fans in the top fan mounts. with a bit of creative mounting, you could use basically any card with a 200mm rad, but it would need drilling of new holes to shift the rad as far over as it will go without hitting the side I/O. Or you could just use a 180mm fan + rad, solves the problem entirely.


----------



## explodingorca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> it's gotta hat


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> hmm im thinking about doing a prodigy build, but just water cooling the cpu.
> 
> With a 4gb MSI lightning, my only option would be to mount the 200mm rad in the roof correct?
> 
> or would be limited to a 140/120 in the roof?
> 
> I dont think the 200 will fit in the front with a fan and the GPU the gpu is 10.63mm , hmmmm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> it's gotta hat


Im about to attempt to squeeze in a GTX 690 with a 200mm front rad. So maybe see how it goes for me








The 690s coming any minute now!


----------



## tamas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> hmm im thinking about doing a prodigy build, but just water cooling the cpu.
> With a 4gb MSI lightning, my only option would be to mount the 200mm rad in the roof correct?
> or would be limited to a 140/120 in the roof?
> I dont think the 200 will fit in the front with a fan and the GPU the gpu is 10.63mm , hmmmm


Figures we both ended up on a prodigy work log haha. You could probably fit a RX240 up there a la this guy. He tests out a RX 240 with push pull up top. It'll have some clearance issues with full sized block ports but you could also put it in the front and you could fit any size videocard.

Sorry, I didn't mean to thread jack


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas*
> 
> Figures we both ended up on a prodigy work log haha. You could probably fit a RX240 up there a la this guy. He tests out a RX 240 with push pull up top. It'll have some clearance issues with full sized block ports but you could also put it in the front and you could fit any size videocard.
> Sorry, I didn't mean to thread jack


looks like he has it in the front, not on top.


----------



## tamas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> looks like he has it in the front, not on top.


In one of the pictures he tries it up top but realizes that he can't do P&P without blocking the VGA block's ports. Also, Mr. Bean installs a 60mm thick rad using the top mounts


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas*
> 
> In one of the pictures he tries it up top but realizes that he can't do P&P without blocking the VGA block's ports. Also, Mr. Bean installs a 60mm thick rad using the top mounts


I think i will be doing a 200mm in the front with a 180mm fan, im just doing cpu loop anyway.


----------



## explodingorca

WEll the 200mm rad leaked all over my computer, took the rad out looped everything up without it, comp works fine with decent temps with only 240mm rad. **** this **** im out! Good luck to everyone doing this... It was a pain. Air cooling wouldve been a better choice. Been nice knowing all of you. Goodbye


----------



## Man7rah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> WEll the 200mm rad leaked all over my computer, took the rad out looped everything up without it, comp works fine with decent temps with only 240mm rad. **** this **** im out! Good luck to everyone doing this... It was a pain. Air cooling wouldve been a better choice. Been nice knowing all of you. Goodbye


Seriously? man that's a bummer...


----------



## sockpirate

will you be selling your prodigy?


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> will you be selling your prodigy?


lol, scavengers!


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> WEll the 200mm rad leaked all over my computer, took the rad out looped everything up without it, comp works fine with decent temps with only 240mm rad. **** this **** im out! Good luck to everyone doing this... It was a pain. Air cooling wouldve been a better choice. Been nice knowing all of you. Goodbye


test outside the case would have been the careful route, but whats done is done


----------



## explodingorca

Lol guys: "took the rad out looped everything up without it, comp works fine with decent temps with only 240mm rad." EVERYTHING IS O-K! I am just not using the 200mm rad which seems to be working fine, with load temps in the low 50s on both the CPU and GPUs which is great!


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Lol guys: "took the rad out looped everything up without it, comp works fine with decent temps with only 240mm rad." EVERYTHING IS O-K! I am just not using the 200mm rad which seems to be working fine, with load temps in the low 50s on both the CPU and GPUs which is great!


I knew you'd come back to water... they all come back eventually


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> WEll the 200mm rad leaked all over my computer, took the rad out looped everything up without it, comp works fine with decent temps with only 240mm rad. **** this **** im out! Good luck to everyone doing this... It was a pain. Air cooling wouldve been a better choice. Been nice knowing all of you. Goodbye


Where did it leak from ?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> Lol very true. But even still I think mine looks WAY simpler. His just has too many fittings, too many angles. Mine is curvy, not angular, and therefore appears more elegant and simple.


not sure if serious


----------



## Fruergaard

I'm sorry to hear about your radiator.

BUT now, try imagine an even more powerful setup...

You could also just jump over to my new build log of the system "Unobtainable"


----------



## Plagwez

Nevermind.
Not worth it...

-.-


----------



## samsunix

Funny thing that I found this thread cos I am about to build very similar rig only with view changes:

Prodigy Midnight Black, ITX case

MB
Z77N-WIFI, Intel Z77, LGA1155, DDR3, WLAN, BT, Mi
CPU
Core i7 2600K, LGA1155, 3.4 GHz, 8MB
RAM
16GB (2 x 8GB) ARES, DDR3 1600MHz, CL9, 1.5V
SDD
3 X 120GB XLR8 SSD, 2.5", MLC, SATA III 6GB
GPU
Asus HD 7970 DC II
POWER
520W P-520FL ATX, 80PLUS Platinum full passive

Water-cooling parts:

CPU water block
Apogee Drive II (Socket 115X/1366)
block and bump in one package with 4 pin power control.

GPU
EK asus dc2 waterblock

Radiator
Xtreme 200 radiator
With Spectre LED Fan 230mm, blue

Tank
Z-Multi 150mm

Price: ~1000€

Target: Super-silent three OS running (Windows, Mac, Linux) Gaming and work PC

These build is my second water-cooling setup.

Blueprint is in my head so wont post it since I don't have will or skill to drawn it here. Thou pictures 'll be posted when I get all parts and start building. Sorry for grammar.

- Sam The Man


----------



## Sogi

What a let down.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explodingorca*
> 
> lol 3770k? So I can have more heat and worse overclocks? No thanks. This is overclock.net is it not? Ill stick with my 2600k. I will be sure to let you know how it goes.


This whole mindset cracks me up.

Sorry to kick a dead horse at this point. Not even sure how I stumbled upon this thread.


----------



## DesmoLocke

If anyone else is looking to do a nice watercooling loop in a Bitfenix Prodigy build, let me introduce you to Singularity Computers on YouTube. His Client Build 9 inspired me to give it a try and I ordered the Prodigy case last week.

Check out his videos.


----------

